# Las Charos: Definición de ciertas generalidades y acotación del término.



## Visilleras (20 Oct 2011)

Visto el "éxito" que ha tenido un post que puse en este hilo, y que algún forero me ha pedido (por mensaje privado) que abra un hilo sobre este tema, he decidido compartir con ustedes un concepto burbujil y típicamente hispano que seguranente ustedes ya conocen. *"Las Charos"*.

_Esas tipas de 40 años en adelante, tintes caoba, voz cazallera, y chapas propalestinas y del "No a la Guerra".

Esas que son acérrimas seguidoras de IU, o del PSOE en cualquir lugar de provincias y que buscan mantener su chiringuito.

Las Charos, como las visilleras, siempre tienen razón , y no es que ellas sean incoherentes, o unas aprovechadas. No. La causa de sus desgracias es siempre el machismo patriarcal, la incomprensión, y todas esas cosas.

Las charos son la versión moderna de las "Teresas" de la Sección Femenina de Falange Española en la época de Franco. Las charos existen, no son un mito.

Habitan en la administración local, comarcal,y nacional y en la enseñanza, y como los gorilas de lomo plateado, quieren siempre más, controlar a la manada, y no consienten ni que les mires a los ojos, ni que pongas en duda su capacidad en ningún ámbito. Ni se te ocurra, porque descargarán contra ti toda su ira.

España es, de hecho, en muchos aspectos, el Estado Charo por antonomasia: La Charocracia.
Ellas saben, ellas conocen, ellas son titanas de la ética y la moral.

Ellas si. Tu no. Y punto.

Son las matriarcas supremas, la esencia española.

Son el "porqueyolovalgo", son la risita estúpida en la despedida de soltera, son las que se mean de la risa con un monólogo de Carmen Machi en el que compara la picha de su marido con un chipirón, son las que controlan el club de lectura de tu bliblioteca municipal, son tus tías progres del pueblo, y en ciertos casos hasta tus madres.

Las charos son las que te pedían que te hipotecases, y que te casases, y ahora te acompañan dichosas a protestar en la plaza "contra los banqueros", y "El capital". (Lo ha dicho El País, y la Sexta). Y punto.

Las charos son las que compran los libros de Elvira Lindo, áman a Lucía Etxebarria, y matarían por tener como amiga íntima a Maruja Torres.







Las charos son las que han dicho "si" a la Transición sin concesiones. Son las viejas del futuro que jalearán a Letizia Ortíz y al Principe porque "son muy guapos, y muy demócratas".

Las charos son tus compañeras de trabajo, esas a las que no les puedes pedir un favor, porque tienen trienios y puntos, y tu no. "Tú trabaja, y cállate. Yo me voy a desayunar"

Son las que preguntan con cara de acelga y a gritos "Puri, ¿ya estás buena?". Son las que dicen "Me voy a coger una baja...porque sí".

Son las que afirman vehementes que el dar clases, el ser administrativas, o el estar en una ventanilla atendiendo a la gente, es algo tan infame, terrible, inhumano, y sacrificado como estar en una galera romana remando 15 horas seguidas. Y punto.

Las charos son las que te piden que no les digas a tu jefa que han perdido un informe, un papel, o un archivo, pero son las mismas que, si tu eres la que pierdes un papel, o cometes un error, te lo recordarán mientras vivas. Ellas nunca fallan. Nunca se equivocan. Eso es así. Apréndelo, y grábatelo a fuego.

Las charos son las que tienen todos los cursos y puntos posibles que otorgan Comisiones y UGT. Se creen revolucionarias como el Ché Guevara, y Alexandra Kollontai, pero ven "Salvame" y compran salsa barbacoa del Mercadona. Y punnnntoo.

Las charos son las que casi "te obligan" a ir a una manifestación a favor del Sahara, en contra de Israel, o para protestar contra la violencia de género en horas de trabajo, aunque a tí no te de la real gana.

Ojo con dudar de la efectividad de tales protestas: Serás crucificado, o asaeteado como San Sebastián. Y si eres mujer, prepárate para lo peor: Serás ignorada, insultada, y maltratada, y posteriormente quemada como una bruja en una hoguera eterna de calumnias y dolor, por los siglos de los siglos. ¡Y punnntoo!

Las charos controlan el lenguaje, y como si fueran las profesoras de un cruel parvulario de la era nazi, prentenden que tu, hombre o mujer, te pliegues a sus designios siempre, y sin poner en duda (jamas) sus razones. Aunque estas "razones" sean inhumanas, absurdas, o dañinas.

Algunas visten batas blancas, y su voz cazallera les delata "Ayyy Puri, bonita, cuídame el puesto que me voy a fumar, que estoy muyyyy estresada, ¿Vale?".

Son las que, cuando tu planteas una duda razonable, o pones en liza sus métodos, se revuelven como animales heridos y te contestan gritando "¿¿PERRDONAA??", meneando la cabeza, y fulminándote con la mirada, como si fueran madres negras del Bronx, antiguas arroceras romanas, o prostitutas ciegas de Hong-Kong. Pero con TDT, Wi-Fi y un marido que trabaja en Telefónica.

Las charos son quienes ponen o quitan un presidente. Son la fuerza bruta con olor de colonia imitación a Channel, y el "Semana" siempre en el bolso.

Son las que se tocan el potorro, dia si, y día también en su trabajo, y estudian poco o nada, para tratar de ganar una plaza, es decir, un estatus. Son las que tienen pleitos constantes con la administración, y con todo dios.

Son esas a las que, bajo pena de desprecio eterno, habrás de sonreir siempre. ¡¡Y punntoo!!

Las charos son Mercedes Milá. Son Jorge Javier Vazquez. Son Lidia Falcón, y Leire Pajín.

Las charos son destructoras de mundos. Las enemigas de la lógica. Asesinas de la verdad, y de la paz.

Ellas, aunque no lo creais, han sido el combustible esencial de la locura absurda en la que nos encontramos todos y todas. El catalizador. La madre. La Prima. La sobrina. Carmen Polo de Franco. Que guapas todas, y que listas. Qué independientes. Hay que ser como ellas. Si. Siempre.

Las charos son, en definitiva, el cáncer de España. El caciquismo supremo. La muerte del escepticismo coherente, de la lógica, de la modernidad y, sobre todo, de la razón.


"Y punnnnntooooo"._

El concepto charo no lo lo inventé yo, ni mucho menos, si no un buen amigo mío hace ya años, que, como no, bregaba con estos especímenes en la administración. Poco a poco el concepto fue calando entre un reducido grupo de amigos (como el termino carapadre, que servidor también lanzó por aquí, con gran éxito).

Luego yo mismo también tuve la ocasión de trabajar mano a mano con auténticas charos del más alto nivel, y comprobar, y corroborar lo que decían mis amigos y amigas.

Obviamente *no todas las mujeres son así* pero si existe un enorme porcentaje de ellas que, con las características antes descritas, suponen (siendo objetivos) una auténtica lacra social a medio camino entre lo trágico, lo asquerosamente corrupto, y lo risible.

Si aún despues de lo anteriormente dicho, ustedes no saben a que me refiero, aquí les adjunto material gráfico para que sepan EXACTAMENTE a que tipología de persona (tremendamente abundante en España) me refiero.










Supongo que les queda a ustedes más claro ¿Verdad?.

Por cierto, antes de que alguien venga bramando, tirándose de los pelos, y acusando a este que escribe de cibersorayo, criminal, o machista, respondo a las acusaciones antes de que se produzcan (_"te conozco bacalao"_):

1) No soy del PP. Ni de la Falange.

2) Tampoco soy misógino. Aunque tengo mis momentos malos ¿Y quién no?

3) Meterse con Cospedal es demasiado facil: Lleva mantilla y cree que Mariano Rajoy es buen lider. Es como reirse de un crio con problemas de atención. Cruel.

4) Si, existen charos de derechas, pero al igual que he dicho en (3) no hacen tanta gracia. Tal vez cuando gane el PP y se enquiste como se ha enquistado "La PSOE" durante todos estos años (creando toda una simbología, formas y tradiciones chariles) sea tiempo de meterse con ellas.

5) He estudiado durante años esta tipología, grupo social, o arquetipo (como lo querais llamar). No es un calentón que me diese un día de borrachera, no es una teoría bananera. No. Las charos existen, si ustedes quieren negar la realidad no es mi problema.

6) Soy experto en Charología y Visillerismo por la universidad de la vida, y esto me ha enseñado que los caminos de la *"racionalidad charil"* se basan, como la razón de parvulario, en el "y tú más", o también llamado "Axioma de Quien lo huele debajo lo tiene".

¿Porqué hago referencia en el último punto (6) a esto?. Porque soy un ninja del tema, se de que tela está hecho "el paño", y os tengo más caladas que la gabardina del capitán Pescanova.

-Algunas se van a meter conmigo porque se sienten ofendidas por este texto, aduciendo que lo he escrito porque no follo. ERROR
-Algunas se van a meter conmigo porque se sienten ofendidas por este texto,
aduciendo que soy un machista del PP, o un falangista malvado. ERROR
-Algunas se van a meter conmigo porque se sienten ofendidas por este texto, aduciendo que tengo un trauma infantil/adolescente/familiar con las charos. Otra vez ERROR.

Es decir: *Lo de siempre*. Y es que _"Quod Natura non dat, "ElPaís" non preaestat"_

Dedico este post cutre a mi hamijo, el inventor del término, que por ahí anda, y a la clase de 6 de EGB del colegio Obi Wan Kenobi de Móstoles.

Y recuerda, amiga: _"Si te llama charo, es que no te quiere"._ :XX: :XX:

Y PUNNNNNNNNNTTOOO!!!





Hola Noventa ¿Qué tal?

------------------------------------------

Edito a 17 de Marzo de 2022: 





Atentos a la wikipedia: Rosa Villacastín


Charo Villacastín. https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosa_Villacast%C3%ADn




www.burbuja.info




Gracias @jalp9000 por la aportación


----------



## micenas (20 Oct 2011)

pole charil.... me puede hacer un croquis???


----------



## Inferno (20 Oct 2011)

juasjuasjuas que panza de reir me pegao mamon.


----------



## chris9030 (20 Oct 2011)

Pues a mí me ha hecho gracia.
:XX:


----------



## BABY (20 Oct 2011)

Creo que se ha olvidado de Almudena Grandes....


El post es brutal, de los mejores que he leído últimamente. Me hubiese reído más si no me hubiese cabreado visualizando mentalmente a las Charos que me rodean. Lo malo es que se ha quedado corto.


----------



## Inferno (20 Oct 2011)

chris9030 dijo:


> Pues a mí me ha hecho gracia.
> :XX:




es que ha sido genial,este Visilleras tienes unos puntazos enormes.

:XX:


----------



## IVNP71 (20 Oct 2011)

No tengo ese problema de charos, la mia es eslava de Polonia y muy orgulloso de ella.
Saludos sobretodo a las charos!!


----------



## visaman (20 Oct 2011)

real como la vida misma, nobel para el visilleras ya


----------



## hostage (20 Oct 2011)

Me muero de ganas porque mi mujer lea ésto , no toque ni una coma del texto visilleras,

esperad , que la llamo :

- Charoooooooooo , mira lo que dice este tio.











P.D. muy bueno , gracias


----------



## Berto81_borrado (20 Oct 2011)

Me he puesto nervioso y le he dado un thanks a mitad de la lectura....si pudiera ponerle 3 thanks más y un piso se lo ponía. ::


----------



## OCTOPUSSY (20 Oct 2011)

Y además visten medio-mal conjuntadas y llevan un collar de bisutería medio-caro, que su amiga Mamen les regaló por su cumpleaños y que compró en una feria de artesanía en un pueblo a donde fué a unas jornadas de Neo-Eco-Feminismo.

"Informal, moderno y desenfadado, chica"


----------



## cooperBorrado (20 Oct 2011)

Visilleras, eres el puto amo...te quiero y lo sabes :X


----------



## BABY (20 Oct 2011)

OCTOPUSSY dijo:


> Y además visten medio-mal conjuntadas y llevan un collar de bisutería medio-caro, que su amiga Mamen les regaló por su cumpleaños y que compró en una feria de artesanía en un pueblo a donde fué a unas jornadas de Neo-Eco-Feminismo.
> 
> "Informal, moderno y desenfadado, chica"




También les encantan Loles León y su naturalidad a la hora de hablar del sexo de la mujer madura. Y morirían por charlar un ratito con Elena Benarroch.


----------



## Harold Alexander (20 Oct 2011)

Visilleras dijo:


> Visto el "éxito" que ha tenido un post que puse en este hilo, y que algún forero me ha pedido (por mensaje privado) que abra un hilo sobre este tema, he decidido compartir con ustedes un concepto burbujil y típicamente hispano que seguranente ustedes ya conocen. *"Las Charos"*.
> 
> _Esas tipas de 40 años en adelante, tintes caoba, voz cazallera, y chapas propalestinas y del "No a la Guerra".
> 
> ...




Jo, jo, jo. Esto lo imprimo y lo cuelgo en el trabajo!


----------



## Visilleras (20 Oct 2011)

cooper dijo:


> Visilleras, eres el puto amo...te quiero y lo sabes :X



A sus pies Señorita Cooper:Un admirador, un amigo, un esclavo... ¡Un siervo!.







"¡¡Monumentooooo!!" (añado)


----------



## Latun King (20 Oct 2011)

Añadiría que la astrología es su religión y el tarot su guía de vida. Escuchan música chillout megachupiguay y tienen nivel 3 de reiki a lo menos, porque ellas lo valen. Para las charitos las magufadas son una ciencia exacta.


----------



## Visilleras (20 Oct 2011)

Latun King dijo:


> Añadiría que la astrología es su religión y el tarot su guía de vida. Escuchan música chillout megachupiguay y tienen nivel 3 de reiki a lo menos, porque ellas lo valen. Para las charitos las magufadas son una ciencia exacta.



¡Efectivamente!, y además de eso algunas son adictas al incienso, a las infusiones raras, y a la teología védica de baratillo.
Además tienen esa tendencia a ir en comandita a Santo Domingo de vacaciones, (o a Cuba) en busca de "ese hombre que ponga un poco de pasión" en sus vidas.

Como síntesis de esto, nada mejor que el papel de "La Hierbas" magistralmente interpretado por Isabel Ordaz en "Aquí no hay quien viva".

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/JlP_4GIsKrQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## guerea (20 Oct 2011)

Visilleras, el post mola...

Pero también mola cuando llegas borracho y escribes lo primero que se te ocurre, aunque luego te baneen


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Oct 2011)

_Charos_ que nacieron en otro tiempo y en otro país:













Los uniformes de la _Charos_ nazis son diferentes.

La mentalidad es exactamente la misma. A saber:

* Ideas fijas e impermeables al razonamiento.
* Intolerancia con respecto al disidente.
* Incapacidad de mantener una conversación racional con quien se oponga a sus ideas.
* Pensamiento grupal (o sea, _falta_ de pensamiento).
* Necesidad imperativa de pertenecer al grupo.​
Como dijo Dionisio Ridruejo (voluntario de la División Azul que terminó en la oposición antifranquista en los años 50) de ciertos progres de los años 70:

_No son fascistas porque no nacieron a tiempo_​
Lo mismo puede decirse sobre las _charos_.



Latun King dijo:


> Añadiría que la astrología es su religión y el tarot su guía de vida



¡¡¡Hos*ia, el tarot!!!. Parece que estas describiendo a una _Frauen Charo_ que conocí en su día. ¡Como si la conocieras en persona!.

Ah, ahora que me acuerdo de aquella _Frauen Charo_: Las _charos_ siempre tienen un punto _Heterófobo_. 

Homosexuales y Bisexuales les caen bien... pero los heterosexuales ya somos sospechosos por el mero hecho de serlo. Por ejemplo:

SIN VERGUENZA.... colectivo de masculinidades contra el machismo: La heterosexualidad no es natural ni instintiva

¿Qué es el patriarcado?​


----------



## Visilleras (20 Oct 2011)

guerea dijo:


> Visilleras, el post mola...
> 
> Pero también mola cuando llegas borracho y escribes lo primero que se te ocurre, aunque luego te baneen



Es usted una lianta.

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1Gx1aVQPmvM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Sepa que el post original lo escribí ayer a las tantas de la mañana con un contento considerable, pero se conoce que tenía el día serio.

Hoy que es jueves lo mismo llego en modo merluza cocida, si es que llego, porque saldré por cierta ciudad de La Alcarria, y ya sabe usted como beben por esos lares. Son todos parientes de Bob Esponja (lo que no sé es como mantienen la verticalidad con tanto aplomo y garbo torero).

Espero no terminar pidiendo que instalen Wi-fi en cierto "after-hours" de infausto nombre.


----------



## guerea (20 Oct 2011)

De la Alcarria no sé mucho de fiestas, de la Campiña algo más (lo único bueno de tomar copas en mi pueblo es que al menos me puedo volver andando a casita y no la lío parda, en cuanto salgo me tengo que volver abstemia, hay muchos controles de la Benemérita).

Lo de la capital de la provincia lo dejamos para otro día


----------



## BABY (20 Oct 2011)

El trasfondo del hilo es inquietante, después de la aportacion de AYN RANDiano 2 más todavía. Muchas de estas Charos son concejalas, supervisoras de plantas de hospital (doy fe), consejeras de comunidades autónomas, liberadas sindicales, profesoras asociadas de universidad, columnistas de periódica o actrices de subvención. Manejan mucho dinero público y permanecen mucho tiempo en los medios. A mi algunas me dan miedo (Almudena Grandes concretamente)


Hay frases demoledoras

-*Las charos son las que te pedían que te hipotecases, y que te casases, y ahora te acompañan dichosas a protestar en la plaza "contra los banqueros", y "El capital"*

-*Son las que dicen "Me voy a coger una baja...porque sí".*

-*Son las que, cuando tu planteas una duda razonable, o pones en liza sus métodos, se revuelven como animales heridos y te contestan gritando "¿¿PERRDONAA??", meneando la cabeza, y fulminándote con la mirada, como si fueran madres negras del Bronx, antiguas arroceras romanas, o prostitutas ciegas de Hong-Kong. Pero con TDT, Wi-Fi y un marido que trabaja en Telefónica.*


Propongo que el término se eleve a la categoría de visillera o pepito.


----------



## Kozak (20 Oct 2011)

Por hilos como éste merece la pena dejarse las pestañas en el foro.

Una perfecta síntesis, un ensayo técnico-costumbrista de la variante española actual de un espécimen que en otro tiempo y/o lugar estaba en el BDM, la Sección Femenina o el PCUS.


----------



## BABY (20 Oct 2011)

Bueno, ya lo digo yo:



PRINCIPAL YA.


CALOPEZ, LA CHINCHETA


----------



## Berto81_borrado (20 Oct 2011)

Es tán jodidamente gráfico que a mi se me han pasado 3 o 4 caras por la cabeza mientras leía.
Yo desde luego ya he hecho mío lo de "el charismo"...¿quién sabe si de aquí saldrá otra palabra que hace fortuna como "pagafantas" "central lechera"....?

Extendamos la palabra,oh Visilleras..


----------



## user_borrado (20 Oct 2011)

He compartido tu post con amigos y he puesto la URL como mensaje de estado en Gmail, ya que tengo agregadas a alguna Charo que otra. 

De lo mejor que he leído últimamente por Guardería.


----------



## Visilleras (20 Oct 2011)

Berto81 dijo:


> Es tán jodidamente gráfico que a mi se me han pasado 3 o 4 caras por la cabeza mientras leía.
> Yo desde luego ya he hecho mío lo de "el charismo"...¿quién sabe si de aquí saldrá otra palabra que hace fortuna como "pagafantas" "central lechera"....?
> 
> Extendamos la palabra,oh Visilleras..



Nihil Obstat!!

Leed los textos, y predicadlos!!

Que se conozcan en las facultades de Magisterio, Psicopedagogía, y hasta en el SESCAM, shurmanas.

Que se sepa de la existencia del mal en las partidas de rol, de dardos, y en las sesiones golfas sin la parienta, shurmanos.

En vuestras manos lo dejo, porque yo estoy muy ocupado ya que soy el suplente segundo del avatar encarnado de Kalki (no, la leche vasca no es es, eso es Kaiku). 

Oposité a "Auxiliar de lanzador de rayos y truenos" en el día del Juicio Universal, pero claro, me suspendieron en el examen de sánscrito:
Ellas, charos hijas de Kali, tenían muchos más puntos que yo por sus clases de Bollywood, cocina marroquí, y coaching proactivo.

Así no hay quien compita...

(Y ahora estoy pendiente de que me llamen del ministerio para sustituir a una tal Marimar, de Albacete, que está haciendo las veces de avatar final de Krhisna-Buda-Torrebruno). 

*Pero no desespereis, oh shurmanos!, oh shurmanas!
*
El *apocalipsis charo* llegará a su *colapso* para librar de la maldad y el deshonor a todos los seres humanos atribulados por la maldad charil.

:: :: ::


----------



## Visilleras (20 Oct 2011)

In Gold we trust dijo:


> Por el amor de Dios, espero que jamás se cruce en vuestro camino alguna de estas 'espécimenas'.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> IGWT




Excelso aporte, hamijo.

Has de compartir tu palabra, oh shurmano!!

Ve hacia el Oeste y habla a quienes escuchen, desde Kapilavastu a Cullera.
Yo te nombro uno de mis 5 elegidos para difundir la palabra: Te llamaré _Nicodemo "el Goldwetrusista"(el que primero amplió el canon)_

Te nombro porque lo mereces, oh shurmano!!...

Y bueno, porque me están esperando para salir de juerga y ya llego tarde 

Salud!


----------



## cooperBorrado (20 Oct 2011)

Visilleras dijo:


> Nihil Obstat!!
> 
> Leed los textos, y predicadlos!!
> 
> ...




Haré copias y las daré con las cajas de pastillas...

Me deja hustec fardar de que le conozco y tal???:o


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Oct 2011)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2D2oNX3M3kk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3yoTQSKsfDA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/VmblUI7cKRY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/kMB0ypuNMyM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

_Cualquier mujer en cualquier trabajo tienen que trabajar 7 veces más que un hombre para que se le reconozca. Esto esta clarísimo._

*Lucía Etxebarría*​
Clarísimo Charo....estoooo Lucía. Está todo clarísimo.


----------



## Tisdale (21 Oct 2011)

Desgraciao, ahora veo que estoy rodeado de ellas, no podré volver a tratarlas igual :S


----------



## Visilleras (21 Oct 2011)

cooper dijo:


> Haré copias y las daré con las cajas de pastillas...
> 
> Me deja hustec fardar de que le conozco y tal???:o



Of course. Farde ustec lo que quiera


----------



## Inferno (21 Oct 2011)

Yo voy a imprimirlo tambien y lo pegare en la puerta de La Casa de la Dona (La casa de la Mujer) un centro dependiente del Ayuntamiento para labores sociales y centro de Igualdad.

Aquello es un nido de Charos y estaria bien que leyeran estos puntos de vista.


----------



## Kozak (21 Oct 2011)

Es decir, tenemos permiso del autor para difundir la Palabra. _Nihil obstat. Imprimatur._


----------



## Visilleras (21 Oct 2011)

Listado temporal de los profetas del Charismo.

-"Nicodemo el goldwetrusista" amplió el canon y tiene permiso para difundir la palabra en el Este.
-"Harold de Alejandría" fue quien primero dijo que era menester imprimir la palabra, y se que luchará contra el mal.
-"Finita del Darro" (Cooper) sugirió difundir la palabra por medio de los prospectos de las medicinas. Tiene nihil obstat, y se que obrará con prudencia en el Sur.
-"Inferno el Levantino" tiene también mi permiso y sé que su fé en que el apocalipsis charo se producirá es verdadera.
-"Da Grappla de Tel-Aviv" tiene mi permiso para montar la primera _yeshivá_ para estudiar y buscar los origenes del Charismo en la Torah. 
-"Lagartijo de Zaporozhia" (Kozak) traducirá la palabra al ruso, al glagolítico búlgaro, o a lo que le salga del nabo....todo ello en el Norte, y más allá de los Urales. Sé también que su fé es verdadera.

De momento queda 1 puesto libre para cubrir en la lista de "Los 7 apóstoles magnánimos del charismo primigenio universal".
Meditaré, como San Simeón en su columna, quien de ustedes merece tal tarea (y honor).

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## etsai (21 Oct 2011)

A mi no solo me ha hecho gracia, además, mientras iba leyendo la clara y concisa descripción del 'charismo', iban apareciendo por mi mente las diferentes charos que pasaron por mi vida, algunas de las cuales he de ver todos los días en la familia o en el trabajo. 

Un aplauso para el autor del este magnifico hilo.


----------



## Enteradilla (21 Oct 2011)

etsai dijo:


> A mi no solo me ha hecho gracia, además, mientras iba leyendo la clara y concisa descripción del 'charismo', iban apareciendo por mi mente las diferentes charos que pasaron por mi vida, algunas de las cuales he de ver todos los días en la familia o en el trabajo.
> 
> Un aplauso para el autor del este magnifico hilo.



Que autentico lo de la voz cazallera y el cigarro perenne en la boca, cuantas charos en las oficinas, cuantas charos funcionarias, en España hay más Charos que ollas.


----------



## etsai (22 Oct 2011)

La descripción, como ya he dicho, es perfecta. Tan solo añadir que las charos no siempre siguen un patrón estético como el descrito (tipo Chamosa). 

Yo una vez tuve la ocurrencia de rebatir a una Charo en una charla grupal sobre feminismo en la que me vi atrapado sin quererlo, y por poco salgo despellejado del asunto. Esta Charo era, y es, funcionaria y liberada sindical, y trabaja menos que el sastre de tarzán. Que si patriarcado, que si cobran menos por el mismo trabajo, que si todos los males de este mundo son por causa del hombre, etc etc Tuvimos una larga discusión mientras le resto de presenten miraban perplejos sin decir esta boca es mía. Esta Charo nada tenía que ver esteticamente con la descrita por visilleras, lo que demuestra que puede transmutarse en muchas formas, incluso hay hombres charos. 

Aun no se por qué entré al trapo en la discusión si no tenía ninguna posibilidad de sacar algo en claro, al contrario, quede como un sucio machista que se niega a perder su posición dominante. Ellas siempre tienen la razón desde su victimismo y todos los males de esta sociedad vienen del patriarcado. Y punnnto.


----------



## guerea (22 Oct 2011)

Visilleras dijo:


> Listado temporal de los profetas del Charismo.
> 
> -"Nicodemo el goldwetrusista" amplió el canon y tiene permiso para difundir la palabra en el Este.
> -"Harold de Alejandría" fue quien primero dijo que era menester imprimir la palabra, y se que luchará contra el mal.
> ...



Yo lo podría difundir en el SESCAM, total, mi médico no se iba a dar por aludida, pero me da miedo lo que pueden hacerme las de citas en represalia :´´(


----------



## Visilleras (22 Oct 2011)

guerea dijo:


> Yo lo podría difundir en el SESCAM, total, mi médico no se iba a dar por aludida, pero me da miedo lo que pueden hacerme las de citas en represalia :´´(



Guerea, no seas inconsciente. Necesitamos profetas, ¡¡pero no mártires!!


----------



## Elputodirector (22 Oct 2011)

A mi lo que mas me gsuta de las charos es llevarles la contraria hasta la embolia.

Despliego el cinismo hasta el infinito, con grandisimas raciones de crueldad neocon, liberalismo axfisiante, rancia tradicion.

Las he visto colapsar, llorar, gritar, insultarme, intentar pegarme, salir disparadas y dejar la reunion.

Y a un par de ellas he acabado lefandoles el jeto con su consentimiento. Eso si, no consegui convertirlas (de hecho ni volver a verlas).


----------



## Visilleras (23 Oct 2011)

Hilo relacionado: 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-las-feminazis-cristina-del-valle-insaid.html
_
"González dice que algún día escribirá un libro sobre ello. Por ahora, cuenta que “en 2009 vinieron cuarenta señoras que se alojaron durante ocho noches en el Westin Camino Real, el hotel más caro de la región (150-180 dólares la noche). El grupo estaba encabezado por viejas glorias: Cristina del Valle, componentes de Greta y los Garbo y Mónica Randall. *Sin tener ni idea de adónde venían, sin saber que en Guatemala matan a diez mujeres al día*, dando "lecciones" sobre cómo "alzarse" contra la violencia machista. Sin ninguna preparación previa, sin conocer el contexto y la gente local, *literalmente, flipando*”."_

Sencillamente ACO-JO-NAN-TE
*¿Y esto se paga con TU dinero, y MI dinero, no?*


----------



## cissé africano(p.vidente) (23 Oct 2011)

Visilleras dijo:


> Hilo relacionado:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-las-feminazis-cristina-del-valle-insaid.html
> _
> ...




--------










"A mis hijos les caparé y aluego les haré de ver pelis de gladiadores, pa ser homogayers de pro"














































" A segar te ponía yol"


----------



## Wodans (23 Oct 2011)

Son como los carapadres, todos conocemos a una. Todas mis profesoras de primaria lo eran, una de ellas, incluso se llamaba Charo.

El término se acabará difundiendo, al menos por mi parte, no escatimaré esfuerzos.


----------



## interesting (27 Oct 2011)

>


----------



## Han Solo (27 Oct 2011)

Buenisimo!!

Las "charos" se han apropiado de la izquierda y la han enmerdado con su filosofia seudoprogrehiervasfemitonta. Lo mismo que el 15M

Me considero de izquierdas, pero no votaré a *psoe/ iu/ otros* hasta que no se produzca la descharitización...

Muy grande el post


----------



## Visilleras (28 Oct 2011)

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/HKdWbozTn30" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (28 Oct 2011)

Pues son tan magníficas que muchas han encontrado semihombres que las aguanten y se las follen. Sí, se las follen (qué asco). No hay que amadrentarse y plantarles cara. Entonces se acojonan. Y sí, hay muchas y su aspecto suele ser vomitivo. No me las follaría ni por todo el oro del mundo


----------



## sebososabroso (28 Oct 2011)

Aclarado Visilleras, gracias por la Info.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (28 Oct 2011)

Jojojo, me he partido de risa... He convivido con ellas (y ellos que también los hay aunque sean pocos) en la administración y son tal cual. 
Solo haría una salvedad, lo de los principes. En general, suelen ser bastante republicanas la mayoría. Para ellas es un tema que está de moda... hay que serlo o por lo menos decir que lo eres, aunque luego se traguen cualquier evento de la mierda real a escondidas.


----------



## Palimpsecto (28 Oct 2011)

Elputodirector dijo:


> A mi lo que mas me gsuta de las charos es llevarles la contraria hasta la embolia.
> 
> Despliego el cinismo hasta el infinito, con grandisimas raciones de crueldad neocon, liberalismo axfisiante, rancia tradicion.
> 
> ...



Hombre, es que en su nicho ecológico abundan. Las cajas de ahorros están plagadas de charos también. Tipas que a principios de los 80 se hicieron un graduado en Empresas o una titulación de Humanidades incluso para, por vaya usted a saber qué intrincado camino, acabar en la ventanilla de una cajita criando mantecosidades en el culo durante años.

Anteayer me topé con una. 8 : 29 de la mañana: me pongo a la puerta de la sucursal a esperar que abran para pagar un recibo. El de seguridad abre. Oficina completamente vacía. Una tipa del pelo de las aquí tratadas observa con mirada bovina cómo me acerco a su ventanilla, sobre la que se rotula "Pago de recibos". Llego y le digo: "Buenos días". No me devuelve el saludo, pero en su lugar me facilita la siguiente información: "¿Has cogido número?". ¿Ein? Pero pedazo vacaburra, ¡¡si la oficina está COMPLETAMENTE vacía!! :´(

Al final me perdonó la vida y todo. Manda ovos.


----------



## Morlok-Ay (28 Oct 2011)

He visto Charos...

Tremendo análisis, le felicito


----------



## Visilleras (28 Oct 2011)

Hamijos, hamijas:
Quiero informaros que he decidido realizar una taxonomia de las charos.
(Taxonomia cladista). 

Es algo que me llevará algún tiempo, pero que espero compartir con vosotros dentro de algunas semanas.

Una vez terminada esta taxonomía, (con las aportaciones que ustedes quieran ofrecer, si así lo desean) procederé a redactar otro proyecto mucho más ambicioso, y que puede llevarme media vida, pero que puede ser un pelotazo:

*"MAGNUM COMPENDIUM HISTORIÆ DE RERUM CHARENSIS"**
(A cargo del Lisensiado Visilleras Cumplutensis)

Mientras tanto reciban un cordial saludo y eterno agradecimiento por compartir con este humilde siervo de Dos (Ms-Dos) sus cuitas, valoraciones, y anecdotas.

----------------------------------
*Tranquilos: Lo único que está en latín es el título


----------



## dronjadicto (28 Oct 2011)

Visilleras eres mi ídolo.
Espero ansioso.

A sus pieses.


----------



## cujo (28 Oct 2011)

me iba a pirar del foro, pero este puto post ha hecho que me logee para darte un jodido thanks.

EL dia que la izquierda expulse de sus filas a feministas y pedagogos, volveré a creer en ella.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Oct 2011)

cujo dijo:


> EL dia que la izquierda expulse de sus filas a feministas y pedagogos, volveré a creer en ella.



Te digo lo que Stalin respondió a cuándo los españoles recuperarían el oro de Moscú:

_Antes verán sus orejas._​
Antes te verás las orejas que ver lo que has descrito.


----------



## BARRALIBRE DE NAPALM (28 Oct 2011)

Visilleras: Te ha faltado incluir un especimen de Charo. Esas con olor a sobaco, a jabon de lagarto y anis del mono.....Esas Charos que mientras riegan los geranios, barren la puerta y hacen el gazpacho, sientan catedra entre sus vecinas, con las que se comunica a voces en un dialecto ininteligible.

Visilleras, las charos rurales y de alpargata tambien existen:


----------



## Tyler Durden (28 Oct 2011)

Compartido por el _feisbú_. Que no se diga que no predico la Palabra.


----------



## Sealand (29 Oct 2011)

BABY dijo:


> Bueno, ya lo digo yo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Fecundo la emoción_

Y además pido que quien tenga potestad añada el término al Olimpo burbujista a la derecha de Visillera.

Con este tipo de textos se podría elaborar un libro que sería fiel retrato de la realidad de la España de principios del siglo XXI y de las gentes que la poblaban así como sus usos y costumbres, tal y como la literatura picaresca hizo con la España del siglo de Oro.

Visilleras es usted muy muy muy grande. Con su permiso yo también predicaré sus evangelios por las aguas de la Mar Oceana


----------



## TAG (29 Oct 2011)

No había pasado por este hilo.
Tampoco me llamo Charo.
Pero chico, me has retratado. A mí y a las mujeres, más que de 40, de 50 diría yo, que llevan toda su puta vida lidiando, con: imberbes, pretotentes, impotentes,cortitos, niñatos,-porquélodigoyo-y-punto, chupapollas, chupacoños, y demás chusmita que te dice un día tras otro: El sueldo se lo pago yo...
Y mi respuesta charista es: Pues págueme más buen hombre, págueme más, y le atenderé con más salero. 

Por lo demás, politicamente en todas las administraciones, prima la gente de derechas ( por la morralla enchufista, herencia de antiguos modus vivendis, supongo, lease Diputaciones y demás entes locales), pero también es cierto, que la generación de menos de 40 ( o solteras sin hijos de esa edad,) no se porque abunda tanta mujer que no ha parido en la administración y esas si que tienen las hormonas locas, locas,oiga y usted sin nombrarlas.
Decía que éstas por sus lígamenes inexistentes y apuntando a que estos se hagan realidad, pululan cual moscas en la miel, entre ONG,s de varios ámbitos (luego aprovechan sus dias de permiso, las raptan y pagamos entre todos que no les corten el cuello, pero estoy segura que eso dará para que su cabecita, planteé más afondo un tema que ha tocado de soslayo) y tambien las Pilateras, las que se apuntan a Pilates de pago-faltaría más-que la espalda buff...la tengo más-mejor desde que soy Pilatera.

En fin querido, la edad no perdona, y verás que cuando tú cumplas 50, seguirán existiendo charos, charistas, y chariteras, porque el mundo es _asín_, no lo he inventado yo...(laralarala)

Y ya sabes, la juventud se cura con la edad.

PD: Me salgo a fumar un pitillo que ha venido un sucnor a tocarme las orejas y estoy estressada...


----------



## Lada sigulet (30 Oct 2011)

TAG dijo:


> No había pasado por este hilo.
> Tampoco me llamo Charo.
> Pero chico, me has retratado. A mí y a las mujeres, más que de 40, de 50 diría yo, que llevan toda su puta vida lidiando, con: imberbes, pretotentes, impotentes,cortitos, niñatos,-porquélodigoyo-y-punto, chupapollas, chupacoños, y demás chusmita que te dice un día tras otro: El sueldo se lo pago yo...
> Y mi respuesta charista es: Pues págueme más buen hombre, págueme más, y le atenderé con más salero.
> ...



No se, no es para discutir, pero el Senor Francisco fallecio en 1975, es decir en noviembre 36 anos. O los funcionarios absolutamente todos tenian en ese momento de 1975 25 anos de edad o si era variado muchos ellos estan ya jubilados y tambien algunos de ellos fallecidos.

Han entrado a trabajar en instituciones publicas mas funcionarios que nunca estos ultimos 36 anos. Aparte de la creacion de nuevas instituciones inexistentes durante la dictadura (dudo que para trabajar en la Generalitat, la junta etc pidieran como requisito ser franquista o de derechas.)

Es como decir que en Rusia los funcionarios son comunistas. 
Despues de 20 anos del fin de la URSS alguno ves, pero vamos...se va notando que los anos pasan y va cambiando, por edad y por causas naturales.

Se nota en un pais que hace 20 anos que cambio, no se nota en Espana despues de 36?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Oct 2011)

Visilleras dijo:


> Visto el "éxito" que ha tenido un post que puse en este hilo, y que algún forero me ha pedido (por mensaje privado) que abra un hilo sobre este tema, he decidido compartir con ustedes un concepto burbujil y típicamente hispano que seguranente ustedes ya conocen. *"Las Charos"*.
> 
> _Esas tipas de 40 años en adelante, tintes caoba, voz cazallera, y chapas propalestinas y del "No a la Guerra".
> 
> ...



SUBLIMEEEEEEE....:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## gamusino30 (31 Oct 2011)

Esto se convertira en un hilo mitico gracias al gran termino acuñado. Que grande eres visilleras.


----------



## interesting (31 Oct 2011)

Visilleras dijo:


> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/HKdWbozTn30" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



La concejala de igualdad de género (sic) se va con sus charoamigas a Berlín con *TU* dinero y te lo cuenta:

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ex6LcyZJ2jc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## f4frogger (1 Nov 2011)

En ocasiones veo charos...


----------



## Visilleras (2 Nov 2011)

Para celebrar que este post tiene casi 100 Thanks, les adjunto un enlace a otro hilo donde he hecho referencia jocosa, y un tanto burra, a las bajas.
Aquí lo tienen: 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nestar-voy-cogerme-la-baja-3.html#post5221903

NOTA: En este post me meto un poco con las embarazadas, así en general, cosa que, por supuesto es mil veces peor que hacer chistes sobre el Holocausto, o tirar una bomba atómica sobre población indefensa.
Si ustedes son seres sensibles y todavía piensan que una española cualquiera pariendo (por el simple hecho de parir, claro) es algo tan esencial para nuestro mundo como el surgimiento de una galaxia, el advenimiento de la paz mundial, o el desembarco de Normandía, les recomiendo que mejor no sigan leyendo este post, porque pueden verse gravemente ofendiditos en su sensibilidad carapadril. Gracias


Abro paraguas y tal...


----------



## cujo (2 Nov 2011)

TAG dijo:


> Por lo demás, politicamente en todas las administraciones, prima la gente de derechas ( por la morralla enchufista, herencia de antiguos modus vivendis, supongo, lease Diputaciones y demás entes locales),



pues me llamará usted facha, pero yo lo que veo es terruñistas y progres de boquilla.... fachas, fachas mas en el notariado o cosas asi.
Por supuesto o gordas o feas o lesbianas. y que me perdonen estos tres grupos de mujeres por llamarlas vagas (funcionarias de base)


----------



## Kozak (2 Nov 2011)

cujo dijo:


> pues me llamará usted facha, pero yo lo que veo es terruñistas y progres de boquilla.... fachas, fachas mas en el notariado o cosas asi.
> Por supuesto o gordas o feas o lesbianas. y que me perdonen estos tres grupos de mujeres por llamarlas vagas (funcionarias de base)



En efecto. Los funcionarios en todo el mundo tienden a ser conservadores. Es decir, a conservar el statu-quo.

En España, eso equivale a ser socialburócrata, del mismo modo que en Rusia eso equivale a ser comunista.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (2 Nov 2011)

Y es verdad que a algunas, hasta por teléfono se las reconoce.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Nov 2011)

> Visto el "éxito" que ha tenido un post que puse en este hilo, y que algún forero me ha pedido (por mensaje privado) que abra un hilo sobre este tema, he decidido compartir con ustedes un concepto burbujil y típicamente hispano que seguranente ustedes ya conocen. "Las Charos".



Enorme post, señor Visilleras. Agradezco públicamente a Apilapalés que lo haya citado en otro hilo, porque en su momento no lo vi.


----------



## Andrespp (3 Nov 2011)

Bravo!!! Bravisimo!!!!


----------



## Mitsou (3 Nov 2011)

No había visto este post. Tío, eres muy muy grande


----------



## etsai (3 Nov 2011)

*LA JUEZA MURILLO*
Y su antológica metedura de pata que no tendrá consecuencia alguna sobre su carrera profesional, gracias a su 'Inmunidad Charolítica'.












La jueza Murillo renuncia a juzgar a 'Txapote'. El Correo

Maldito Visilleras, por tu culpa en ocasiones veo Charos. :S
Mi vida jamás será igual que antes de leer este hilo. :S :S


----------



## Apilapalés (3 Nov 2011)

En la biblioteca de este fenotipo no deben faltar algunos ejemplares de esta comprometida escritora, con sus mágicas y luchadoras protagonistas.

Isabel Allende - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Han Solo (3 Nov 2011)

> EL dia que la izquierda expulse de sus filas a feministas y pedagogos, volveré a creer en ella.



Me encuentro exactamente en la misma posición ideologica.

No utilizarán mi voto para aprobar leyes que discriminen a los hombres por el hecho de serlo


----------



## cebollo (4 Nov 2011)

Interesante hilo que acabo de descrubrir.

Yo, en el Subforo de dialogo de mujeres y hombres he defendido varias veces la Teoría de que en los últimos 35 años en España ha habido una burbuja de empleo público. (hemos pasado de 800.000 empleados públicos a más de 3 millones). También se ha producido la "incorporación de la mujer al mercado de trabajo".

Yo sospecho y sostengo que no es una coincidencia. La gran mayoria de los funcionarios estériles y por enchufe son mujeres. Los políticos y los jefazos suelen ser o han sido en estas últimas décadas hombres paternalistas que han enchufado a la sobrina, al ligue, a la primera novia, a la cuñada solterona... 

Este hallazgo zoológico y semántico de "las Charos" creo que encaja perfectamente con mis sospechas y confirma mi teoría.

Gracias a todos especialmente a visilleras.

Otra cosa, creo que Almudena Grandes aunque solo sea por su voz, es la Charo Cinco Estrellas.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (4 Nov 2011)

cebollo dijo:


> Otra cosa, creo que Almudena Grandes aunque solo sea por su voz, es la Charo Cinco Estrellas.



Hoyga Almudena Grandes será una Charo por la voz y por muchos otros motivos quizá, pero por lo menos trabaja (periodicos, libros...) no como muchas otras Charos de la Administración. Otra cosa es que no os guste lo que escribe pero para gustos están los colores... creo yo


----------



## Mecagüento (5 Nov 2011)

Acabo de descubrir el hilo, espeluznante.

En cuanto lo he leido ha sido inevitable recordar este suceso pasado, un encuentro con una Charo de libro según los puntos del creador del hilo, Visilleras.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/253271-viva-el-funcionariado.html


----------



## Registrador (6 Nov 2011)

Calopez, han pasado más de dos semanas y este hilo todavía no está con chincheta. Protesto.


----------



## Visilleras (8 Nov 2011)

Otra de charos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nominas-para-cobrar-mas-de-300-000-euros.html


----------



## visaman (8 Nov 2011)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Hoy a las nueve en el Juzgado de Plaza de Castilla (de Madrid) me he tenido que chupar una cola que te cagas porque la sra de la primera mesa le estaba enseñando a sus compañeras funcicalistas (chapita de UGT alguna) un pedrusco que se ha comprado y que "daba suerte pal amor y pal dinero" (sic)...
> 
> No pude reprimirme..me alongo pa dentro y digo "¿Charo, puede ud atenderme?"..."Perdone, perdone ud no puede entrar aquí y no me llamo Charo. Enseguida le atiendo en ventanilla!"
> 
> ...



joer ecobio ya que estas por mandril invitame a algo men


----------



## TAG (12 Nov 2011)

Lada sigulet dijo:


> No se, no es para discutir, pero el Senor Francisco fallecio en 1975, es decir en noviembre 36 anos. O los funcionarios absolutamente todos tenian en ese momento de 1975 25 anos de edad o si era variado muchos ellos estan ya jubilados y tambien algunos de ellos fallecidos.
> 
> Han entrado a trabajar en instituciones publicas mas funcionarios que nunca estos ultimos 36 anos. Aparte de la creacion de nuevas instituciones inexistentes durante la dictadura (dudo que para trabajar en la Generalitat, la junta etc pidieran como requisito ser franquista o de derechas.)
> 
> ...



mmmm veamos usted es de los que creen que muerto el perro se acabó la rabia...mmm...pues NO. Los cachorros de franco, siguen aquí, en este foro, sin ir más lejos, deseando entrar a formar parte de la administración pública, y frustrados porque lo de los enchufes, funcionó con sus papás pero no con él/ellos, y está/n rabioso/s, porque tiene/n que estudiar para sacar una oposición-habráse visto tamaña desfachatez- ::
No resuena aún en sus oidos, esa frase tan franquista: !No sabe con quién está usted hablando !...pues los cachorros siguen ladrando igual que sus padres...

Si en mi vida funcionarial alguien me llama Charo, vendré a pedirle responsabilidades al Sr.visilleras

:X


----------



## TAG (12 Nov 2011)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Hoy a las nueve en el Juzgado de Plaza de Castilla (de Madrid) me he tenido que chupar una cola que te cagas porque la sra de la primera mesa le estaba enseñando a sus compañeras funcicalistas (chapita de UGT alguna) un pedrusco que se ha comprado y que "daba suerte pal amor y pal dinero" (sic)...
> 
> No pude reprimirme..me alongo pa dentro y digo "¿Charo, puede ud atenderme?"..."Perdone, perdone ud no puede entrar aquí y no me llamo Charo. Enseguida le atiendo en ventanilla!"
> 
> ...




Lo lamento, no tiene usted razón.
Pone un cartel enorme: atención al público: de 9 a 14 horas.


----------



## allseeyingeye (12 Nov 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> _Charos_ que nacieron en otro tiempo y en otro país:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Perfectamente desgranado


----------



## interesting (20 Nov 2011)

Convención de charos en ferraz hace unos minutos...


----------



## Demostenes (23 Nov 2011)

Cojonudo el post inicial, pero no entiendo cómo no está en el "Amistoso Diálogo..." también llamado "campo de concentración para masculinistas".

Por lo demás, leyendo los comentarios, resulta que va a ser que a lo mejor somos mayoría los hombres que somos masculinistas, eeeeeeeh, Calopez??????


----------



## Ignatius (9 Dic 2011)

En mi trabajo hay unas cuantas. Son también aquellas que, cuando les dices que tu primo ha terminado la carrera o que es el cumpleaños de tu tia abuela, gritan:"eso hay que mojarlo!!", y ya pretenden que les invites a un aperitivo o al menos al café de media mañana.


----------



## circodelia2 (9 Dic 2011)

Charos garrapatas


----------



## Pio Pio (12 Dic 2011)

N o conocia este hilo muy jrande


----------



## Asurbanipal (13 Dic 2011)

Yo no me he reido, he comprobado que Visilleras tiene toda la razón y me ha dado muy mala hostia, pq es cierto.

Somos un país de charos y canis!!


----------



## visaman (13 Dic 2011)

Ignatius dijo:


> En mi trabajo hay unas cuantas. Son también aquellas que, cuando les dices que tu primo ha terminado la carrera o que es el cumpleaños de tu tia abuela, gritan:"eso hay que mojarlo!!", y ya pretenden que les invites a un aperitivo o al menos al café de media mañana.



incluso si se te ha muerto un tio creeme


----------



## LoboDeMar (14 Dic 2011)

Eres un puto genio 

De lo mejor que he leído en este bendito foro en AÑOS. Para enmarcar.

Sosio, muchas gracias por el buen rato que me has hecho pasar.


----------



## Visilleras (26 Dic 2011)

Última Hora.
Me confirman desde el Corte Inglés, Cortefiel y el Instituto Tavistock que la tendencia charo para este año va a ser esta. 







Por otra parte es normal. Cambio de ciclo, en plan decimonónico.
Ahora le toca a las chicas de derecho y empresariales. 
Sociológica y antropológicamente son las nietas de estas: 







Vamos, el mismo "perro" pero con pasmina en vez de palestino.


----------



## coz (26 Dic 2011)

Visilleras, como todo Jrande eres también un incomprendido. Sólo los hombres del futuro podrán atisbar medianamente las dimensiones de tu gran obra como observador sociológico. No me cabe duda. 
Un avant la lettre, un pionero, un visionario.


----------



## visaman (3 Ene 2012)

visilleras seguro que te hacen una fuente en alcala miccionando.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2012)

La _Uber_ Charo Lucía Echeberría manda callar hasta a la infortunada locutora:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ucia-etxeberria-en-directo-canon-digital.html

Cuidadito con ella que es _"hija de abogado" _ :XX:


----------



## Kozak (4 Ene 2012)

visaman dijo:


> visilleras seguro que te hacen una fuente en alcala miccionando.



El Profeten Piss.


----------



## xulz (4 Ene 2012)

Esta definición que se sacó *Visilleras* de la manga me ha traído problemas en mi vida real.

Panzón de reir cuando se me cruza una *charo*, últimamente me he encontrado a un par en mi nuevo empleo. Me parto la caja en su cara y no puedo o no sé disculparme.


----------



## Visilleras (4 Ene 2012)

xulz dijo:


> Esta definición que se sacó *Visilleras* de la manga me ha traído problemas en mi vida real.



Realmente yo no soy el creador del término: Su autoría se debe a un amigo, que ya hace años acuñó el término. Yo sólo lo difundí por aquí.
Con respecto a lo de que usted se las encuentra, a todas horas, es algo que debe asumir: Al principio es un tanto duro, pero cuando uno asume el charismo que le rodea, vive más contento y feliz, porque sabe lo que no debe de hacer para entrar al trapo.


Bueno, a lo que iba.

Hamijos, y hamijas.
Les copypasteo el texto que acabo de poner en éste hilo: 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ia-etxeberria-en-directo-canon-digital-2.html

Lo he juzgado digno, aunque no endemasía, de ser compartido.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Charismo máximo.
Marujas intelectuales.
Gracias a Aynradiano2 por hacer referencia a este esperpento en el hilo de las charos.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-y-acotacion-del-termino-11.html#post5551760

Lo de la conductora del programa es prototípico.
Estas campeonas, (y campeones) beberían ponerse batas blancas, y pedir al gobierno que al resto de ciudadanos "normales" nos pongan un "baby" obligatoriamente, con el DNI colgando, para que ya el infantilismo sea una tendencia totalitaria sin ambages.

Y el tono de la Etxebarria es también muy nuestro: Ese _"no, no, no, no" _ esos aspavientos, y sobre todo ese tonillo palatal memo de la presentadora en 20:47, que parece estar tratando de poner paz entre dos niños en una guardería.

*El error es considerar que las opiniones y datos (falsos) de Lucía Extebarria, son tan válidos como los de David Bravo.*

En definitiva: El peligro del Mundo Charo hispano es considerar la lógica como una opinión.

Prueben ustedes a defender las paradojas de Russell, o la Ley de la gravedad (da lo mismo) delante de una Charo. Si no está de acuerdo espetará, con garbo torero un _"Eso es tu opinón"._ 
¡Y para colmo, se cabreará con su interlocutor o interlocutora!.

(Pasando, a continuación a expeler una perorata acerca de que no se respeta su "opinión" por el hecho de ser mujer, ser escritora, liberada en comisiones, o miembra de la parroquia).

No hija no: No se le niega a usted el derecho a hablar por el hecho de ser mujer, si no que se le niega por dos razones: 

1) Usted está mintiendo, ya que está poniendo en duda un argumento, que, además de ser verdad es intrínsecamente lógico.
2) Usted es idiota. Y eso no es cuestión de sexo, raza, o credo...pero si de NO saber pensar. *Un pensamiento, y más si estamos hablando de LÓGICA no es NUNCA una opinión subjetiva.*

No, queridas lerdas (y lerdos, que luego pasa lo que pasa). La definición de un HECHO OBJETIVO, no es, NI DEBE SER, en si mismo, UNA OPINIÓN. 

La Lógica es todo aquello no puede no ser verdad, y es además* la esencia fundamental* del desarollo intelectual humano.

EJEMPLOS SENCILLITOS: 
-El bipedismo tiene más importancia para el desarrollo del mundo que estar afiliada a Comisiones.
-El hambre y la sociología de Durkheim, pueden más que una charla de Ángela Valvey, y tres conciertos de Cristina del Valle.

Y la historia, así en general, puede más que la boda de MariPili con Paco.
(Al Igual que la obra de Hegel, Federica Montseny están muy por encima de la granja del facebook, y del "Es que el mundo no me ennntiennnde").

Aunque no os lo creais. Aunque pataleeís. Aunque vuestro marido os diga que teneis razón en todo, y que sois unas luminarias intelectuales.

Que no. Que no solo no cuela, si no que es un insulto a la inteligencia.
A TODA LA INTELIGENCIA, es decir AL MUNDO. (El mundo es eso que está formado de hechos, cosas, y sujetos, que, aunque parezca mentira, no sólo sois vosotras).

Y no voy a entrar a analizar la influencia de Frege, y como su "Conceptografía" se carga, en 5 minutos (Wittgenstein mediante) cualquier argumento cutre, bananero y charil basado en el _"Y tú más"_ o en _"Seño, ese niño me ha llamado gorda"_.
(Claro que usar a Frege para desmontar el pensamiento Charo sería como acabar con un ratón de campo muerto disparándole un PanzerFaust: Muy eficaz, pero tremendamente absurdo).

Para terminar:
Si para ustedes, hamijas de lo irracional y panderetedo, el *HECHO* de _"tener un curso de cata de vinos en UGT"_ es igual de RELEVANTE (o incluso más) que _"ser doctoranda por Cambridge"_, sin duda se están enfrentando a un serio problema. *Un problema de índole civilizatoria gravísimo**
(Se ve todos los días, el charismo es así)

Y este cotidiano y grave problema**, como ya he dicho cientos de veces, es muy serio: *No se puede entender el mundo, y tratar al resto del mundo, según los parámetros que a mí, o a Puri, o a Marga, les salen del ojete, porque eso es, simple, y llanamente fascismo*.***

Vale.

_
(Extracto del magnus opum "De Rerum Charensis" tratado socológico, en preparación, a cargo de Visilleras de Complutum)_

* Problema que afecta a todos los seres humanos. Claro, luego os venís quejando, y soltando frases como "es que los hombres no me entienden", o "Es que los hombres no quieren comprometerse". No es eso, manga de pedorras: Es que aquí, hasta el más tonto y la más tonta, sabe ya desde hace rato de que palo vais, y como funciona vuestra demencia cotidiana, y hay que estar muy desesperado, o muy aburrida, para bailaros el agua, y admitir vuestra IRRACIONALIDAD MANIFIESTA. 
***Hecho objetivo*, no una opinión, banda de mentecatas.
*** Si, fascismo.


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2012)

eso hace pensar que dios existe visilleras


----------



## Visilleras (4 Ene 2012)

visaman dijo:


> eso hace pensar que dios existe visilleras



Puede ser, pero creo que Dios no juega a los dados.








Juega a La Pocha los domingos con Puri, Merche, y Angelines 
:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Kozak (4 Ene 2012)

Visilleras dijo:


> Puede ser, pero creo que Dios no juega a los dados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dios no juega a los dados, sino a los daRdos.


----------



## Ni_muerta! (5 Ene 2012)

Elputodirector dijo:


> A mi lo que mas me gsuta de las charos es llevarles la contraria hasta la embolia.
> 
> Despliego el cinismo hasta el infinito, con grandisimas raciones de crueldad neocon, liberalismo axfisiante, rancia tradicion.
> 
> ...



Lo pasan peor cuando las que nos ponemos en ese plan, somos tias. 

A mi es que me encanta tocar los cojones a todo el que se cree muy entendido en "politica y moral" y me pongo en el bando que haga falta. Por supuesto el contrario.


----------



## Kozak (5 Ene 2012)

Ni_muerta! dijo:


> Lo pasan peor cuando las que nos ponemos en ese plan, somos tias.
> 
> A mi es que me encanta tocar los cojones a todo el que se cree muy entendido en "politica y moral" y me pongo en el bando que haga falta. Por supuesto el contrario.



En la casilla de "religión" Vd. pondrá "Discordianismo", ¿no?


----------



## INE (8 Ene 2012)

Hospas qué bueno el post, mítico donde los haya. Yo estoy rodeado de estas especímenes y procuro evitarlas a toda costa. Van a cuestas con el victimismo a todas partes y ya sólo por ser hombre estás en el punto de mira. Suerte que son subordinadas y no me pueden tocar los cojones pero están ahí agazapadas como Alien en la Nostromo, a punto de saltar. Otro rasgo que les caracteriza es la predilección por la bollería industrial y el croissant de media mañana en particular. Yo las suelo denominar la "cofradía del croissant a la plancha". Eso sí, todo el día a dieta.


----------



## Ni_muerta! (8 Ene 2012)

Kozak dijo:


> En la casilla de "religión" Vd. pondrá "Discordianismo", ¿no?



No te creerías que para las mujeres ultrafeministoides soy excesivamente "tradicional" e incluso un tanto machista. Y para los hombres, pues ya lo sabes bien.

And I love it.


----------



## spamrakuen (8 Ene 2012)

Ni_muerta! dijo:


> No te creerías que para las mujeres ultrafeministoides soy excesivamente "tradicional" e incluso un tanto machista. Y para los hombres, pues ya lo sabes bien.



Es que para feminazis de profesion, este es el ideal de mujer...


----------



## Mindy (8 Ene 2012)

La primera Charo que se me ha venido a la cabeza: PILAR RAHOLA .


----------



## Visilleras (11 Ene 2012)

Mindy dijo:


> La primera Charo que se me ha venido a la cabeza: PILAR RAHOLA .



Si, pero en los últimos tiempos tiene a sus contemporaneas mosqueadas porque defiende a Israel, y es muy crítica con los palestinos.
Y eso en para el charismo es casi como ser Satanás.

A mi antes la Rahola me caía como una patada en los huevos, pero mire, ahora que ha conseguido cabrear (y mucho) a tantas pseudo-progres, me cae estupendamente.


----------



## visaman (11 Ene 2012)

bueno eso mismo hace deva pero en plan mas fashion creo


----------



## Kabezov (11 Ene 2012)

Muy bueno, pero tiene poco perdón no mencionar a la Celia Villalobos como paradigma de la Charo, versión andaluza, y a la Espe por la parte carpetovetónica. Pero el paradigma total es o fué La Gorda aquella del PCE, joer, no recuerdo su nombre, la que decía a cada paso ¡Machihtaaa!


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Ene 2012)

In Gold we trust dijo:


> Hallo esta joya y me digo a mí mismo mismamente ¿chochito periodista? *¡¡¡ La charo informadora !!!*
> 
> Me Teneis Contento: Chochito periodista
> 
> ...




BRUTAL 

:XX:

*MATICES IDEOLOGICOS FACHUNOS AL MARGEN....*

Acaba de describir a media Seccion Femenina de Democria Real Ya.

De hecho rescate el termino "charo", para tratar de dibujar el perfil medio de fulana, que controla el cotarro actualmente en tan insigne valuarte de la Democracia Expañola, como es Democracia Real YA


----------



## Deva (11 Ene 2012)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> BRUTAL
> 
> :XX:
> 
> ...



Tiene mucha razón con los chochitos bibis, pajines en chupapollismo, digo en periodismo....pero mete la cuñita de israhell y judíos al mar y ahí la caga. Él es de los del vino de intercoñomía, esos hombres tan hombres que se van en busca de un buen travelo con rabo a la Casa Campo. 
Desprepuciadito siotontito. Estoy elaborando una nueva teoría, creo que la relación entre sionista y maricón es muy elevada, de hecho creo ya sin temor a equivocarme que a todos los sionistas lo que en el fondo les gusta de verdad es un buen maromo. 
Quizás mofarse y regocijarse en la fuerza y el daño que inflige el poderoso, posicionándose a su lado, les calma la conciencia apostólica de gustarles más un rabo que a un tonto un lapicero y se sienten superiores, mejores, por una vez en su vida.


----------



## etsai (13 Ene 2012)

*EL CHARISMO EN LA FICCIÓN*

Penelope García (Mentes Criminales)


----------



## etsai (13 Ene 2012)

*EL CHARISMO EN LA FICCIÓN*

Teresa (Hospital Central)


----------



## etsai (13 Ene 2012)

*EL CHARISMO EN LA FICCIÓN*

Bombi (Yo soy Bea)






Y en general casi todo el reparto femenino ::






Es la serie charista por antomosaia :rolleye:


----------



## INE (13 Ene 2012)

Veo y subo la apuesta. Orco, charo y feminizi en uno, quién da más?


----------



## Visilleras (25 Ene 2012)

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/hGPmewL6if4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (25 Ene 2012)

Hostias!! yo conocí a una "charo" que se atrevió a hacer un himno con letra a su pueblo y la japuta lo cantó porque yo lo valgo con dos cojones y todos los gañanes (gañanazis incluidos) aplaudiendo como poseídos con la ropa de los domingo y la camisa abrochada hasta arriba sin corbata, jooooooder, todavía tengo pesadillas y fué casi hace 20 años.


----------



## DrOtis (5 Feb 2012)

Una charo de libro a la que vamos a tener que tragar cada vez más


----------



## troneras (5 Feb 2012)

En Valencia, con el PPodrido enquistado in saecula saeculorum, a este tipo de hembra que ha sobrepasado la edad de fecundación se le suele conocer como ties Maries, o la traducción: tías Marías. Pululan en una administración paniaguada y estomacalmente agradecida.

En resumen, los mismos perros con distinto collar (o las mismas perras, sin ánimo de ofender of course).


----------



## Kozak (5 Feb 2012)

DrOtis dijo:


> Una charo de libro a la que vamos a tener que tragar cada vez más



Joder, hasta el pelo "color caoba". Clavadita a la definición.


----------



## Gelucatil (7 Feb 2012)

Si si a alguna/o le hará mucha gracia el tema ,pero yo llevo unos años sufriendolas. Si puedo os hare un resumen de la condena de tener un trabajo con la mayoria de charos y charas.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Feb 2012)

Visto en burbuja: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...eres/283026-perfectas-golpe-de-photoshop.html

FOTOGRAFÍA | La publicidad 'refina' los estereotipos femeninos
Perfectas a golpe de Photoshop
La retirada de un anuncio en Reino Unido hace de nuevo saltar las alarmas
En España no se han registrado quejas por el retoque de imágenes
Olalla Novoa Ojea | Madrid
Actualizado domingo 05/02/2012 16:41 horas
Disminuye el tamaño del texto
Aumenta el tamaño del texto
Comentarios 62
Pocos dudarían de la delicada belleza de la actriz británica Rachel Weisz y, sin embargo, ni siquiera ella es perfecta. De hecho, su imagen en un anuncio de productos cosméticos estaba tan retocada, era tan irreal, que en Reino Unido han prohibido la publicación del 'spot'.

Rachel Weisz, en el spot de L'Oreal retirado
No es la primera vez que en Reino Unido deciden retirar un anuncio porque su imagen no se ajusta a la realidad. En España aún no se ha optado por una medida similar, pero la inquietud existe. "Hay anuncios, en especial relacionados con el cuidado de la mujer, en los que, por ejemplo, las protagonistas no se corresponden con la edad y las características del producto. Es una especie de fraude", explica Dolors Comas, catedrática de Antropología y miembro del Consejo Audiovisual de Cataluña. Sin embargo, "es muy difícil intervenir para demostrar que no hay correspondencia entre lo que se anuncia y la eficacia del producto, pero es una tendencia creciente y es preocupante".

Lo cierto es que "a pesar de la lucha que ha habido durante años por una igualdad 'de facto', la publicidad sigue ahondando en una imagen de la mujer que justo lo que abona es mantener viejos conceptos, viejos tópicos", afirma Charo Izquierdo, directora de la revista femenina Yo Dona, publicada por Unidad Editorial. "Se busca una mujer más que guapa, perfecta", apostilla.


Ampliar foto
Imagen 'pre y post Photoshop' cedida por Britney Spears para la campaña escolar británica
y, como la perfección, ese tipo de mujer no existe. Esto es precisamente lo que intenta prevenir la campaña que las autoridades británicas pusieron en marcha hace unos meses y que abarca desde la decisión de retirar un anuncio hasta la educación en las escuelas. ¿El objetivo? Hacer ver a los niños "cómo y por qué las imágenes idealizadas de la publicidad y los medios de comunicación se utilizan para construir un mensaje particular y hacer que la gente se sienta de forma determinada", para que "aprendan a mirar detalladamente las imágenes" y así alcancen una percepción "más realista de lo que es real y lo que no lo es".

Y no son los únicos, en Francia y en EEUU también se ha planteado aprobar leyes que obliguen a identificar si se ha usado la tecnología para retocar una imagen, un proyecto que al otro lado del Atlántico se ha bautizado con el revelador nombre de 'Self esteem Act', Ley de la autoestima.

En España, el sector ha optado por la autorregulación a través de la plataforma Autocontrol y no les consta ninguna queja de este tipo. El caso británico expone que "ha habido un retoque con el que se exageraba el rendimiento del producto, ahí está la clave", explica Carlos Rubio, director general de la Asociación Española de Agencias de Publicidad. En su opinión, esto es lo que la convierte en publicidad engañosa, algo muy distinto a que el consumidor objetivo no se sienta representado por el protagonista del anuncio, como cuando una veiteañera anuncia cremas antiarrugas, en cuyo caso sería, simplemente "mala publicidad".

En busca de la mujer inalcanzable

El uso rutinario de software para retocar imágenes, como Photoshop, ha exacerbado la idealización del cuerpo de la mujer. Lo que hasta hace poco se focalizaba en las modelos de delgadez extrema -pero real-, que puede favorecer la aparición de desórdenes alimenticios entre las jóvenes, amplía ahora su rango para generar cinturas imposibles, cutis de tersura inalcanzable y sonrisas de diseño. Es más, en ocasiones, como ha sucedido con alguna campaña de la conocida marca de lencería Victoria's Secret, a la modelo le pueden incluso 'desaparecer' las extremidades.

Campañas de Victoria's Secret: cintura de 'avispa' de Candice Swanepoel y el brazo inexistente de Marisa Miller.
"Hay dos corrientes, igualmente espurias", define Izquierdo. La directora de Yo Dona distingue "por un lado, la imagen de la mujer perfecta, sin arrugas, sin celulitis, la mujer inalcanzable. Por otro, una mujer más madura que protagoniza ciertas campañas de publicidad dirigidas a consumidoras con poder adquisitivo de más edad, pero que también pasan por el Photoshop".

Más allá de la 'mujer objeto'

No sólo eso. También el estereotipo ha evolucionado, se ha adaptado a los tiempos. La típica 'mujer objeto' de hace una década se ha transformado en los medios en una 'superwoman', "una mujer que piensa por sí misma, que tiene ocupaciones, pero que no puede dejar de mostrarse bella", explica Comas.

Esto en lo relativo a la publicidad, porque si ampliamos la mirada al campo audiovisual en España, dice Comas, se aprecia una "berlusconización" de la imagen de la mujer, en especial en determinados 'realities' donde las protagonistas femeninas se "reducen a unos cuerpos impresionantes" al servicio del hombre. Para la antropóloga y miembro del Consejo Audiovisual de Cataluña, esta "resexualización" de la mujer deja traslucir cómo parte de la sociedad no ha asumido todavía los "grandes avances en los derechos de las mujeres desde los años 60. Existe la igualdad legal, pero la igualdad real aún no se ha alcanzado".

Desde el sector, sin embargo, son más optimistas. "Cada vez se es más sensible al tratamiento de la mujer en publicidad y se ha avanzado mucho para evitar los estereotipos, como lo relativo a las imágenes de sumisión ante la figura masculina o en la utilización del cuerpo de la mujer fuera de contexto", afirma Rubio, de la Asociación de Agencias de Publicidad.


----------



## 2 años (7 Feb 2012)

Pegarlo en el facebook de lucia etxbarria coooño:8:


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (8 Feb 2012)

_Has llegado al Mundo de las Mujeres

Esta librería es un espacio de solidaridad,
creado por algunas mujeres para las mujeres,
donde se reúne la expresión de la creatividad de algunas
con la voluntad de liberación de todas,
donde se privilegia el pensamiento femenino
frente al desconocimiento social de su valor…
y punto_

Librería Mujeres de Madrid


----------



## Limón (8 Feb 2012)

Habeis visto la foto que se ha hecho Rubalcaba con las feminas de ejecutiva o no se como lo llaman??
IMPRESIONANTE.
Que pelos, que caras, que gafitas, que aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasco!!!!!


----------



## cissé africano(p.vidente) (8 Feb 2012)

P: No tiene relación con el antiguo coordinador de Izquierda Unida...


----------



## Visilleras (27 Feb 2012)

Actualización del "State of the art" sobre la Charología.

Damas y caballeros:
Visto que últimamente este Santo Foro se está convirtiendo en un desastre pleno de egos, banneos, broncas, y demás, quiero compartir con ustedes algo.
MIS APUNTES DE CHAROLOGÍA.

TEMA 1: Taxonomía general de las Charos.

-Charo Común: Según la taxonomía de Hofmann entendemos por charo a "Aquella mujer de más de 35 años que, a grandes rasgos presenta ideas delirantes, comportamiento pasivo agresivo, y dificultad para empatizar con sus semejantes" (Hoffmann "Introducción a la Charología"). El autor austríaco, base esencial de la charología moderna, habla largo y tendido en su obra magna del aspecto externo: "Suelen ser claramente distinguibles a simple vista por su pelo corto, de tintes caoba, su voz como de cante hondo (sic) o cazallero (otro sic) y su aspecto que los españoles llaman 'tener cara de muy mala hostia'".

-Protocharo: Muchacha de entre 19 y 32 años que, no siendo todavía una charo en toda regla, si mantiene una serie de comportamientos o patrones culturales que harán de ella una charo tarde o temprano (Piñeiro). Hay que aclarar que, en un principio, el término protocharo vino a designar a esos grupos humanos formados por mujeres antes del advenimiento de la PSOE. (Existen trabajos interesantes como "Protocharismo: La sección femenina y el origen del escaqueo en España", o también la obra "Jugando al baloncestro con pololos").
La protocharo es, con casi total seguridad, uno de los fenotipos humanos más sencillos de identificar:
-Tienen pinta de ir fumadas, o realmente van fumadas.
-Ropas y/o complementos de tipo hippie.
-Reduccionismo simplista del mundo: Los buenos son muy buenos, y los malos son muy malos.
-Serias deficiencias para la comprensión de expresiones ajenas. (Valterra habla incluso de "la tremenda psicopatología social de estas chicas, osti tú", pero Savaté ha demostrado que no se puede generalizar en éste ni en ningún caso, porque ésto nos llevaría a "una especie de eugenesia charo, y mira no".
-Positivismo simplista. Hoffmann habño en su día de "hellokytismo". Según el experto austríaco estas jóvenes habrían sido criadas en un entorno agradable y post-moderno en el que, de niñas habrían disfrutado tranquilamente de las bondades de una sociedad post-guerra-fría con toda una serie de estímulos interesantes tales como dibujos animados, muñecas de disney, y pegatinas fluorescentes con gatitos. Para Hoffmann esta calida sensación que la niña vive, esa confianza, se ve truncada cuando, al hacerse mayor, ha de independizarse y mostrarse, en cierta forma, diferente a lo que opinan sus padres o su entorno. Es decir, que tiene que rebelarse, emprender su propio camino. "Pero -continúa Hoffmann- esta niña, ahora joven que se interna en la vida, pese a rebelarse va a continuar teniendo un pensamiento positivo que podríamos definir como hellokitysmo. Y es normal, sobre todo si durante su adolescencia ha vivido años buenos del PSOE, o sua padres compraban El País".
Piñeiro en sus últimos días de vida desafió a Hoffmann a que demostrase esta teoría. Lo malo es que Hoffman ya se había muerto, y no podía demostrar nada. Se sabe que tras la muerte de Hoffmann, la experta Natascha Savaté y otros se comieron un croissant a su salud. (Piñeiro estaba de resaca, y no asistió al evento).

-Charo Parda: Especimen en peligro de extinción que emparenta con la protocharo de postguerra. "Tosca, y no me refiero a la ópera, si no a sus modales extremos, barriobajeros, y de talante enervante" (Hoffmann, 562).
Para Piñeiro la Charo parda sería "La maruja de toda la vida. Hoffmann, como siempre, no tiene ni idea. La charo parda no existe". Según Valterra éste tipo humano sería "El más representativo del sur de la península".
Labanda opina, por el contrario, que ésta afirmación es "sesgada, sin fundamento" y que "a lo que se refiere Hoffmann es a las canis de Málaga que conoció en un viaje a Torremolinos en 2003".
A grandes rasgos, y sin entrar en en el econado debate, si podemos decir que las características de la Charo Parda son las siguientes:
-Gusto por pegar voces a todas horas.
-Ataques de risa malevola que lo mismo asustan a un monaguillo, que hacen palidecer a un motero con años de rodaje.
-Adicción al aerobic y la panceta a partes iguales.
-Conocimiento de todos los tipos de Ajax Pino, y derivados, existentes en el mercado.
-Tendencia a la adicción a las benzodiacepinas y la televisión basura.

-Charo de Clausura: Término acuñado por Valterra en su obra "Un pueblo es, un pueblo es: catequistas, pagafantas, y antropologías post-modernas". Según el afamado charólogo de la escuela de Alcalá, y discipulo de Piñeiro, la Charo de Clausura sería "Esa mujer que no siendo una proto-charo, si tiene ciertas conductas y ritos que hacen de ella una charo, aún siendo de derechas, androfóbica, y tendente al visillerismo más extremo, por la gracia de Dios". en una carta de Piñeiro a Umberto Eco que el semiólogo italiano jamás contestó podemos leer "Me han echado de casa y no tengo para un mísero gin-tonic. Mándame una transferencia al departamento, que estoy durmiendo en el cuarto de la limpieza en la Facultad".

-Nekane: Tipo de charo muy abundante en el norte de España, sobre todo en Navarra y Euskadi. Se distinguen a simple vista por su vestimenta de camisetas de rayas, su tendencia al prognatismo, y su pelo corto teñido de rojo, denominado por algunos expertos como pelo abertzale. Natascha Savaté dice que éste concepto es reduccionista, que realmente las nekanes serían una sub-especie de la Charo Mediterranea, pero con cara de más mala leche, y mas piercings.

-Charo Mediterranea: Según Hofmann sería una "sub especie de gran riqueza que habita los nichos ecológicos desde el norte de Murcia hasta el Rosellón francés". Es uno de los fenotipos con más variantes. En general se les atribuye una mayor disposición para la solidaridad, un talento más avanzado para descubrir magufadas y cursos de reiki, y un mayor trato con maromos senegaleses.

-Macarena: Emparentanda con la Charo Parda, ésta sería según Piñeiro "Su hija natural, la proto-charo cani, desinhibida, un tanto paleta...y no lo que apunta el brasas de Hoffmann". Las Macarenas pueden encontrarse tanto en estratos sociales bajos, como altos. Éste tipo de taxonomía, es probablemente una de los hipotéticos fenotipos humanos que más trae de cabeza a los charólogos de todo el mundo. Hay Macarenas en magisterio que son proto-charos, pero hay tambiñen macarenas trabajando de camareras que evolucionarán a charo de clausura. La cosa no está, ni de lejos, clara. Sabemos que Valterra se ha ido al MIT a trabajar en éste campo, pero Negroponte le ha mandado a la Universidad de Brown a que aprenda primero inglés.

-Charo Ostíz: Para Hoffmann ésta sería la "protocharo de la derecha", es decir, la charo de clausura, pero más joven. Piñeiro desde su exilio en Indonesia, y antes de desaparecer en extrañas circunstancias, negó la hipótesis de Hofmann, y le mandó este críptico mensaje "Si no farcias del carordias, no remueldas las leporcias". Según Valterra, su discípulo, lo que le pasaba a Piñeiro, es que, como de costumbre, iba puesto de Gin-tonics.

-Psicopedagocharo: Éste es, sin duda, uno de los grupos humanos más controvertidos. Y es que la polémica viene de largo. Para algunos autores (Piñeiro) las charos que se dedican al magisterio, pedagogía y ciencias afines, son, por numerosas, las más paradigmáticas y las que representan mejor la charocracia de España. En cambio para otros charólogos (como J.Valterra, y F.Labanda) no existiría la psicopedagocharo como tal, si no que el taxón de Hoffman estaría desfasado. Es decir, que existiría solo un tipo de "Charo", y que de ésta "Charo Mater" (o si lo prefieren Charo Reina) vendrían el resto de charos.
Hay incluso autores como Gaarder que hablan de la "Funcionaria Antecessor", pero tanto las personas dedicadas a la antropología como al estudio del precharismo difusionista no aceptan tal hipótesis por estar carente de pruebas a día de hoy. No olvidemos el enconado debate que se produjo entre Julius Gaarder y Natacha Savaté en el congreso de Basilea en 1997 en donde la experta catalana dejó a la altura del betún a su colega noruego-holandés.

Pero eso es otra historia.
FIN DEL TEMA 1

Otro día les pongo la biliografía.
Si después de leer éste tocho todavía no sabes de que va, te recomiendo que eches un vistazo a ésto:
Las Charos: Definición de ciertas generalidades y acotación del término.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...44-charologia-tema-1-taxonomia-de-charos.html


----------



## ElCalvoDeBennyHill (28 Feb 2012)

Enhorabuena Visilleras por este magnífico, concienzudo y detallado estudio sociológico de este fenómeno hispanistaní de nuevo cuño. De consecuencias imprevisibles al estilo de las 10 plagas de Egipto.
Acabo de visualizar no menos de 15 Charos que se amoldan fielmente a las pautas descritas en mi entorno y la verdad es que estoy acojonado... )
No ponga una Charo en su vida!!! :8:


----------



## Gelucatil (28 Feb 2012)

Como os decia antes ,comparto lugar de trabajo con una y ahora se esta tomando un bifidus en el puesto de trabajo ,teniendo un hermoso comedor .


----------



## Visilleras (15 Jun 2012)

Vamos a ver ¿Quien ha sido el que ha enlazado a un foro del STEG?
FORO STEG :: Ver tema - "Las Charos". (50%, una "Charo".)
:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Coram Populo (11 Oct 2012)

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Pedazo de hilo!! Que jartada de reír me he pegado, aunque lo triste es que es terriblemente cierto todo lo que dices punto a punto, y eso asusta, y mucho:S


----------



## visaman (11 Oct 2012)

si pero aun no dices si tragan o escupen


----------



## falken (11 Oct 2012)

Se podria resumir con funci cuarentona...


----------



## Africano (15 Nov 2012)

Din Din Din :cook:
Nueva incorporación!!!







http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/364648-llega-mi-desahucio-periodista-y-escritora-cuenta-recibido-orden-de-desalojo-impago-de-hipoteca.html


----------



## Deslechado (15 Nov 2012)

Agrego una gran carencia que he encontrado al hilo y que para mí reune todos los requisitos y que personalmente para mí es la definicion por antonomasia del Reino que plasma el concepto de CHARO, ni la Almeida para mí esta señora gana de calle y es de las que te fulminan con la mirada y además me vanaglorio de hacer el aporte porque sabeis que tengo una certeza de un 99,99%:


----------



## alfa romeo (3 Dic 2012)

post genial e imprescindible!

aún no he leido todos los posts, pero espero que en futuras ediciones revisadas, la charología estudie el interés de las charos por la ropa de desigual, los productos bio y el discurso ecologista pro-reciclaje (y la consiguiente persecución y escarnio de quien decide no reciclar)

un genio, visilleras. saludos.


----------



## Visilleras Reloaded (27 Jun 2013)

Actualizo este hilo con la lección 1 de Charología, que, por estar ubicada en el ático, muchos pueden perderse. 

Por cierto... añado FOTOS 
Que la disfruten.

*CHAROLOGIA: Tema 1. Taxonomia de las charos*. 
Damas y caballeros:
Visto que últimamente este Santo Foro se está convirtiendo en un desastre pleno de egos, banneos, broncas, y demás, quiero compartir con ustedes algo.
MIS APUNTES DE CHAROLOGÍA.

TEMA 1: Taxonomía general de las Charos.

-*Charo Común:* Según la taxonomía de Hofmann entendemos por charo a "Aquella mujer de más de 35 años que, a grandes rasgos presenta ideas delirantes, comportamiento pasivo agresivo, y dificultad para empatizar con sus semejantes" (Hoffmann "Introducción a la Charología"). El autor austríaco, base esencial de la charología moderna, habla largo y tendido en su obra magna del aspecto externo: "Suelen ser claramente distinguibles a simple vista por su pelo corto, de tintes caoba, su voz como de cante hondo (sic) o cazallero (otro sic) y su aspecto que los españoles llaman 'tener cara de muy mala hostia'".

Ejemplos gráficos:

Lámina 1







Lámina 2







Lámina 3






-*Protocharo:* Muchacha de entre 19 y 32 años que, no siendo todavía una charo en toda regla, si mantiene una serie de comportamientos o patrones culturales que harán de ella una charo tarde o temprano (Piñeiro). Hay que aclarar que, en un principio, el término protocharo vino a designar a esos grupos humanos formados por mujeres antes del advenimiento de la PSOE. (Existen trabajos interesantes como "Protocharismo: La sección femenina y el origen del escaqueo en España", o también la obra "Jugando al baloncestro con pololos").
La protocharo es, con casi total seguridad, uno de los fenotipos humanos más sencillos de identificar:
-Tienen pinta de ir fumadas, o realmente van fumadas.
-Ropas y/o complementos de tipo hippie.
-Reduccionismo simplista del mundo: Los buenos son muy buenos, y los malos son muy malos.
-Serias deficiencias para la comprensión de expresiones ajenas. (Valterra habla incluso de "la tremenda psicopatología social de estas chicas, osti tú", pero Savaté ha demostrado que no se puede generalizar en éste ni en ningún caso, porque ésto nos llevaría a "una especie de eugenesia charo, y mira no".
-Positivismo simplista. Hoffmann habño en su día de "hellokytismo". Según el experto austríaco estas jóvenes habrían sido criadas en un entorno agradable y post-moderno en el que, de niñas habrían disfrutado tranquilamente de las bondades de una sociedad post-guerra-fría con toda una serie de estímulos interesantes tales como dibujos animados, muñecas de disney, y pegatinas fluorescentes con gatitos. Para Hoffmann esta calida sensación que la niña vive, esa confianza, se ve truncada cuando, al hacerse mayor, ha de independizarse y mostrarse, en cierta forma, diferente a lo que opinan sus padres o su entorno. Es decir, que tiene que rebelarse, emprender su propio camino. "Pero -continúa Hoffmann- esta niña, ahora joven que se interna en la vida, pese a rebelarse va a continuar teniendo un pensamiento positivo que podríamos definir como hellokitysmo. Y es normal, sobre todo si durante su adolescencia ha vivido años buenos del PSOE, o sua padres compraban El País".
Piñeiro en sus últimos días de vida desafió a Hoffmann a que demostrase esta teoría. Lo malo es que Hoffman ya se había muerto, y no podía demostrar nada. Se sabe que tras la muerte de Hoffmann, la experta Natascha Savaté y otros se comieron un croissant a su salud. (Piñeiro estaba de resaca, y no asistió al evento).

Ejemplos gráficos:


Lámina 4







Lámina 5







-*Charo Parda:* Especimen en peligro de extinción que emparenta con la protocharo de postguerra. "Tosca, y no me refiero a la ópera, si no a sus modales extremos, barriobajeros, y de talante enervante" (Hoffmann, 562).
Para Piñeiro la Charo parda sería "La maruja de toda la vida. Hoffmann, como siempre, no tiene ni idea. La charo parda no existe". Según Valterra éste tipo humano sería "El más representativo del sur de la península".
Labanda opina, por el contrario, que ésta afirmación es "sesgada, sin fundamento" y que "a lo que se refiere Hoffmann es a las canis de Málaga que conoció en un viaje a Torremolinos en 2003".
A grandes rasgos, y sin entrar en en el econado debate, si podemos decir que las características de la Charo Parda son las siguientes:
-Gusto por pegar voces a todas horas.
-Ataques de risa malevola que lo mismo asustan a un monaguillo, que hacen palidecer a un motero con años de rodaje.
-Adicción al aerobic y la panceta a partes iguales.
-Conocimiento de todos los tipos de Ajax Pino, y derivados, existentes en el mercado.
-Tendencia a la adicción a las benzodiacepinas y la televisión basura.

Ejemplos gráficos: 
Lámina 6







-*Charo de Clausura:* Término acuñado por Valterra en su obra "Un pueblo es, un pueblo es: catequistas, pagafantas, y antropologías post-modernas". Según el afamado charólogo de la escuela de Alcalá, y discipulo de Piñeiro, la Charo de Clausura sería "Esa mujer que no siendo una proto-charo, si tiene ciertas conductas y ritos que hacen de ella una charo, aún siendo de derechas, androfóbica, y tendente al visillerismo más extremo, por la gracia de Dios". en una carta de Piñeiro a Umberto Eco que el semiólogo italiano jamás contestó podemos leer "Me han echado de casa y no tengo para un mísero gin-tonic. Mándame una transferencia al departamento, que estoy durmiendo en el cuarto de la limpieza en la Facultad".
Lámina 7






-*Nekane:* Tipo de charo muy abundante en el norte de España, sobre todo en Navarra y Euskadi. Se distinguen a simple vista por su vestimenta de camisetas de rayas, su tendencia al prognatismo, y su pelo corto teñido de rojo, denominado por algunos expertos como pelo abertzale. Natascha Savaté dice que éste concepto es reduccionista, que realmente las nekanes serían una sub-especie de la Charo Mediterranea, pero con cara de más mala leche, y mas piercings.

Ejemplos gráficos:

Lámina 8






Lámina 9






-*Charo Mediterranea:* Según Hofmann sería una "sub especie de gran riqueza que habita los nichos ecológicos desde el norte de Murcia hasta el Rosellón francés". Es uno de los fenotipos con más variantes. En general se les atribuye una mayor disposición para la solidaridad, un talento más avanzado para descubrir magufadas y cursos de reiki, y un mayor trato con maromos senegaleses.

Ejemplos gráficos:
Lámina 10






Lámina 11






-*Macarena:* Emparentanda con la Charo Parda, ésta sería según Piñeiro "Su hija natural, la proto-charo cani, desinhibida, un tanto paleta...y no lo que apunta el brasas de Hoffmann". Las Macarenas pueden encontrarse tanto en estratos sociales bajos, como altos. Éste tipo de taxonomía, es probablemente una de los hipotéticos fenotipos humanos que más trae de cabeza a los charólogos de todo el mundo. Hay Macarenas en magisterio que son proto-charos, pero hay tambiñen macarenas trabajando de camareras que evolucionarán a charo de clausura. La cosa no está, ni de lejos, clara. Sabemos que Valterra se ha ido al MIT a trabajar en éste campo, pero Negroponte le ha mandado a la Universidad de Brown a que aprenda primero inglés.

Ejemplos gráficos:
Lámina 12






-*Charo Ostíz:* Para Hoffmann ésta sería la "protocharo de la derecha", es decir, la charo de clausura, pero más joven. Piñeiro desde su exilio en Indonesia, y antes de desaparecer en extrañas circunstancias, negó la hipótesis de Hofmann, y le mandó este críptico mensaje "Si no farcias del carordias, no remueldas las leporcias". Según Valterra, su discípulo, lo que le pasaba a Piñeiro, es que, como de costumbre, iba puesto de Gin-tonics.

Ejemplos gráficos:
Lámina 13






-*Psicopedagocharo:* Éste es, sin duda, uno de los grupos humanos más controvertidos. Y es que la polémica viene de largo. Para algunos autores (Piñeiro) las charos que se dedican al magisterio, pedagogía y ciencias afines, son, por numerosas, las más paradigmáticas y las que representan mejor la charocracia de España. En cambio para otros charólogos (como J.Valterra, y F.Labanda) no existiría la psicopedagocharo como tal, si no que el taxón de Hoffman estaría desfasado. Es decir, que existiría solo un tipo de "Charo", y que de ésta "Charo Mater" (o si lo prefieren Charo Reina) vendrían el resto de charos.
Hay incluso autores como Gaarder que hablan de la "Funcionaria Antecessor", pero tanto las personas dedicadas a la antropología como al estudio del precharismo difusionista no aceptan tal hipótesis por estar carente de pruebas a día de hoy. No olvidemos el enconado debate que se produjo entre Julius Gaarder y Natacha Savaté en el congreso de Basilea en 1997 en donde la experta catalana dejó a la altura del betún a su colega noruego-holandés. 

Ejemplos gráficos:
Lámina 14














Fuente: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...44-charologia-tema-1-taxonomia-de-charos.html


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (27 Jun 2013)

Visilleras, este último post merece el Pulitzer. Mis respetos, puto hamo.

Una vez, hace mil años estuve implicado en el proyecto de creación de una plataforma de comercio electrónico dedicada a la venta de productos de Comercio Justo. Cayeron en mis manos estudios de mercado sobre estos productos y se sorprenderían del dineral que se dejan los diferentes tipos de "Charos" en cosas de ese tipo.

Teníamos que decidir el producto, porque el target estaba claro que era la Charo como heavy consumer. Entre los productos estrella estaban el café, el chocolate, los artículos de fumador (hace años todas las charos fumaban como carreteras), los complementos (bolsos, foulards, pashminas) y, curiosamente, todos coincidimos en incluir juguetes en el catálogo.

Porque una charo tendrá verdaderos problemas para elegir qué regalarle a un sobrino o el hijo de una amiga. Pero si tú le vendes un caballito hecho con latas de refrescos recicladas en Haití, lo comprará al precio que sea.

Como consumidor son interesantísimas, son un fenotipo al que se le puede sacar una ingente cantidad de pasta si sabes cómo.


----------



## alfa romeo (4 Ago 2013)

acabo de releer esta joya.

up, como dios manda.


----------



## Marie Laveau (4 Ago 2013)

Este hilo es buenísimo. Todos conocemos una Charo, incluso se hallan en nuestras familias, como hermanas o peor casi: madres.
Las he tenido como compañeras de trabajo y como jefas, y no sé si es peor una jefa Charo con complejo de madre/dadora de consejos, eso es un drama del que no se habla. 
Sí, las calas enseguida cuando se comen el bífidus en la mesa de trabajo y no a la hora de comer que corresponde.


----------



## Mecanosfera (8 Ago 2013)

No se ha hecho hincapié en su afición a las terapias psicológicas exóticas, desde eco-gestalt performativo y danza terapéutica a fusiones delirantes de psicoanálisis, yoga y permacultura. Qué grandes son las Charos!!


----------



## debarenbar (8 Ago 2013)

Hilo mítico. Y punto.


----------



## visaman (8 Ago 2013)

para cuando el hilo de la sexualidad de las charos?


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (8 Ago 2013)

visaman dijo:


> para cuando el hilo de la sexualidad de las charos?



¿Un Hilo para algo que no existe?


----------



## visaman (8 Ago 2013)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> ¿Un Hilo para algo que no existe?



parafilias perversas tendran digo yo, usaran el ken de barbie y los GI Joe como elementos masturbatorios como poko


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (8 Ago 2013)

visaman dijo:


> parafilias perversas tendran digo yo, usaran el ken de barbie y los GI Joe como elementos masturbatorios como poko



Chocolate, helado de dulce de leche, las pelis de los findes por la tarde de Antena 3 y el mojar el cruasan en el carajillo mientras despotrica con las amigas.


----------



## visaman (8 Ago 2013)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Chocolate, helado de dulce de leche, las pelis de los findes por la tarde de Antena 3 y el mojar el cruasan en el carajillo mientras despotrica con las amigas.



oye que picor de bajos tiene todas creeme o es que se tiran a los becarios:8::8:


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (8 Ago 2013)

visaman dijo:


> oye que picor de bajos tiene todas creeme o es que se tiran a los becarios:8::8:



No. No tienen de eso, ni lo han tenido. Eso si, si se les cruza el cantante/presentador/actor de moda, que generalmente son gays, les ocurren cosas.


----------



## Marie Laveau (9 Ago 2013)

Un horror horroroso que leí hace unos añitos es la historia de una Charo argentina que organiza viajes por el mundo a lugares sagrados para la "femineidad" (tócate los cojones Mariloles); es la presi charo de una asociación feminista o algo así neopagana, por dios, necesito encontrar un documento gráfico sobre las actividades de estas locas (la mayoría españolas reclutadas por la charoporteña). 
Que se pongan a viajar por lugares que consideran ideales de la muerte para la femineidad, oye, cada loco con su tema, ahí parece algo normal e inocente, yo no las voy a juzgar, pero una las actividades de su proyecto viajero femenino era ofrecer en ofrenda devota y sagrada la sangre menstrual en luna llena a una diosa antigua y así sentirse más mujeres. 
Yo soy mujer y me quedé estupefacta al leer semejante despropósito, pero más horrorizante es comprobar que la susodicha tenía fans por un tubo en su país, Argentina, donde miles de charos como ella la seguían a todas partes.


PD: Sí, la que no era divorciada era soltera de edad o lesbi. 


Y añado, ésta, para mi, sería la Charo físicamente prototipo, como ha colgado un forero por ahí antes:


----------



## Visilleras Reloaded (13 Ago 2013)

Aprovecho para agradecer de nuevo a todo el personal sus comentarios, y recordarles que yo soy el humilde difusor del término, y compilador de la cosa, pero no, estrictamente, su creador: Ese fue un colega de cierta localidad del Henares, donde cuatro huevos son dos pares, y que se que es forero asiduo.

Por cierto...
Charo Espaa - charo no aprueba este hilo


----------



## Visa.Cash (14 Ago 2013)

Hamijos, con todos ustedes LA CHARO:


----------



## Demostenes (17 Oct 2013)

María Pazos Morán, progre y feminazi y de pro. Charo de libro.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (17 Oct 2013)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> No se ha hecho hincapié en su afición a las terapias psicológicas exóticas, desde eco-gestalt performativo y danza terapéutica a fusiones delirantes de psicoanálisis, yoga y permacultura. Qué grandes son las Charos!!



Tengo una cuñada Charo, funcionaria de Justicia, que ha rotado de la Programación Neuro Lingüística al pentashilá y ahora está en el Taichi Chuan desde hace unos años.

Le compré un traje de Taichi en China por 8 euros y no se lo debió quitar ni para dormir.

Pero es buena chica y yo la quiero un montón.


----------



## Kuja (17 Oct 2013)

En Badoo las hay a patadas.
Consolaros con que viven en realidad sumidas en depresiones, la mayoría.


----------



## Lando Carlista (30 Oct 2013)

Veracidad everywhere.

En ciertas áreas de mi administración local son legión. 95% de Charos y 5% restante de almas en pena. Los vestíbulos de sus cotos de trabajo están envueltos en una neblina rancia mezcla de "Eau de Marcapavo" con humo y colillas de Ducados.


----------



## damnit (18 Nov 2013)

¿por qué había pasado por alto este hilo? Sencillamente genial.


----------



## Registrador (30 Dic 2013)

Imprescindible


----------



## todoayen (30 Dic 2013)

El otro día estaba de copas y le digo a la camarera

-hey! pome un charo!

+y eso qué es? 

-pues qué va a ser, un cacique con pelos de coño!!!

XDXDXD

felices fiestas, cabrones


----------



## chaber (4 Ene 2014)




----------



## chaber (4 Ene 2014)




----------



## ppsoefobico (4 Ene 2014)

*Vaya casting para una película de terror... xd, xd.
*


chaber dijo:


>


----------



## fred (4 Ene 2014)

dejo marca para lectura pausada


----------



## falken (4 Ene 2014)

Marie Laveau dijo:


> Y añado, ésta, para mi, sería la Charo físicamente prototipo, como ha colgado un forero por ahí antes:



Pero con 10 años más y el pitillo en la boca 24/7. Y voz cazallera del tabaco y los cafeses con lingotazo.


----------



## Visilleras (4 Ene 2014)

Gracias por el reflote: Me siento halagado y orgulloso


----------



## Beru (3 Feb 2014)

Esta mañana me ha atendido una Charo tan Charo que estado a punto de pedirle si me dejaba hacerle una foto para el foro, lo juro.

No le faltaba detalle. Pelo caoba, corto, gafas, voz cazallera, borde y mal encarada, con el paquete de malboro encima de la mesa, unos cincuenta y tantos, escotazo bastante desagradable y por supuesto, funcionaria. De la Seguridad Social, para más señas.

He tenido que reflotar el hilo, no he podido contenerme


----------



## fuckencia (3 Feb 2014)

Fantástica la descripción.

Sólo le pondría un pero: la acotación de la edad.
Para mi una Charo lo es desde la menarquia;ya tien los cimientos,inculcados en el uetrocrático hogar,y solo les falta ir a la universidad a hacer una carrera de letras,paara ser Charos legales.

Quizás sería más adecuado llamarlas proto-charos.
Lo dejo a tu sabia elección Visilleras


----------



## Marie Laveau (3 Feb 2014)

falken dijo:


> Pero con 10 años más y el pitillo en la boca 24/7. Y voz cazallera del tabaco y los cafeses con lingotazo.



Y que no se nos olvide que no todas estas elementas son machorras y dejadas, que las hay, como las últimas fotos posteadas, que siempre llevan en su cara, poses y formas esa actitud de eficiencia social que enmascara su mezquindad natural y esencial. 
Te las encuentras en los hospitales, funcionariado, oficinas y su "en la ofi hoy, voy a la ofi...", pero sobre todo estos dos gremios sanitario/ofis funcionariado son su hábitar natural y habitual. A pocas de estas se las ve en otros oficios, o sí, peluquerías, pero ahí ya son quizás, las jefas, oficialas y demás fauna, que las aprendices y recién llegadas son Vanes Sheilas Jennis Jessies.


----------



## chaber (6 Abr 2014)

Poker de charos


----------



## Fuego azul (16 Abr 2014)

Jrande Visilleras, muy jrande


----------



## El Peseta (13 Jun 2014)

No he podido evitar acordarme del hilo al ver 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>Genial <a href="https://twitter.com/pepehuisa">@pepehuisa</a>: Esas caras las produce las palabras de <a href="https://twitter.com/search?q=%23MarujaTorres&amp;src=hash">#MarujaTorres</a> en <a href="https://twitter.com/search?q=%23cafedelevante&amp;src=hash">#cafedelevante</a>. Un lujo de sapiencia <a href="http://t.co/qBi2Amm8TL">pic.twitter.com/qBi2Amm8TL</a></p>&mdash; móNICAniÑOroMERO (@monirocampeona) <a href="https://twitter.com/monirocampeona/statuses/477186510740283393">junio 12, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


¿Definición gráfica?


----------



## Conejo europeo (15 Oct 2014)

Un pequeño detalle... las charos, por lo general, no tienen hijos (eso es de fachas. Miembra del PP dixit). ¿Correcto? Me consta que sí que tienen perros, y sobre todo, gatos. Más de una vez lo he oído: "Funcivaga soltera y sin hijos con gato".


----------



## kenny220 (15 Oct 2014)

opositoras a auxiliar administrativo universidad de salamanca. Me equivocaré, pero jodo hay caras-charo


----------



## Apocalipsis inmobiliario (16 Oct 2014)

Joder, lo que me he encontrado por ahí, en una de estas que vas buscando algo y un enlace lleva a otro enlace que hace que pinches en otro enlace.... Me he acordado de este hilo que justo estaba reflotado, y digo, pa'dentro

Grupo Municipal | Socialistas de Tres Cantos


----------



## todoayen (16 Oct 2014)

Sería un detallazo que en la web, junto al nombre y foto, saliera la titulación. Aparte del cargo, claro.

A los demás nos piden de todo para cualquier curro miserable.

¿Sabrán Inglés?


----------



## eloy_85 (16 Oct 2014)

las charos son las conductoras de ese coche que circula a 80 por la autovia, ese todoterreno que lleva 3/4 de hora para abandonar su plaza del parquing del mercadona o ese mono monovolumen medio parado en pleno cruce. las charos son el peligro y el desquicio al volante.


----------



## fert12_45 (28 Oct 2014)

joder visillera como te pasas ... eres un maltratador psicologico en potencia :no:


----------



## merendola (4 Nov 2014)

Beru dijo:


> No le faltaba detalle. Pelo caoba, corto, gafas, voz cazallera, borde y mal encarada, con el paquete de malboro encima de la mesa, unos cincuenta y tantos, *escotazo bastante desagradable *y por supuesto, funcionaria. De la Seguridad Social, para más señas.



Acabas de definir a la perfección una charo que trabaja en Correos en la oficina de mataró


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (6 Nov 2014)

Pero qué asco, ¿habrá cosa más charil que esta?

No es funcionaria, sino "artista", aunque para el caso viene a ser lo mismo. Diría que gran parte de sus ingresos proviene directa o indirectamente de las arcas públicas.

Colita, Premio Nacional de fotografía 2014 - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias







Si no es propiamente charo, sí será el ídolo de muchas, que formarán el grueso de la asistencia a sus exposiciones.


----------



## Registrador (7 Nov 2014)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Pero qué asco, ¿habrá cosa más charil que esta?
> 
> No es funcionaria, sino "artista", aunque para el caso viene a ser lo mismo. Diría que gran parte de sus ingresos proviene directa o indirectamente de las arcas públicas.
> 
> ...





> Colita (Isabel Steva Hernández) ha sido galardonada con el Premio Nacional de Fotografía 2014 que concede el *Ministerio *de Educación, Cultura y Deporte.



Un premio de Charos para Charos.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (7 Nov 2014)

Joder, y ahora renuncia al premio porque se lo concede un gobierno de "derecha estrema":







Colita: «No me apetece salir con usted en la foto, sr. Wert»

Tiene que estar la charería que se corre del gusto.


----------



## jls_f1 (16 Nov 2014)

> -*Las charos son las que te pedían que te hipotecases, y que te casases, y ahora te acompañan dichosas a protestar en la plaza "contra los banqueros", y "El capital"*



En realidad las charos son las que te insisten para hipotecarte, y cuando la crisis aprieta y te quedas en la ruina y sin trabajo te dejan tirado porque "todo esto ha afectado a nuestra relación" y se van con otro mejor posicionado dejandote el marrón a ti. O peor aún, se quedan tú casa y tú fuera mientras ella vive ahí con tus hijos, el padrastro y tú pagas la hipoteca y una "pensión de alimentos"


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (30 Nov 2014)

¿Esto es una charo?

Lo vi ayer en la tele, y tuve que bajármelo y editarlo:

<iframe src="//player.vimeo.com/video/113151164" width="500" height="375" frameborder="0" webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen></iframe>


Pero qué puta manía de hablar a los niños como si fueran subnormales. Y decir "chulo" cada dos palabras. Pero qué asco. Yo es que me cago en la puta.

¿Será lesbiana?


----------



## Capitán Rarito (29 Dic 2014)

Buenísimo Visilleras, espectacular.


----------



## Asurbanipal (29 Dic 2014)

difusión, difusión, difusión perpétua y un premio al creador del hilo!!!


----------



## Visilleras (29 Dic 2014)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> difusión, difusión, difusión perpétua y un premio al creador del hilo!!!



Gracias amigos, no hay para tanto.
También escribí otras cosas graciosas, además de lo de las charos.

Sobre los carapadres
¿Cómo este mierdecilla ha obtenido el reconocimiento del público? - Página 6 - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Sobre las jotías
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-definicion-del-termino-y-generalidades.html

Sobre las olallas
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...es-pasapiseras-depresivas-y-treintaneras.html


----------



## Gran Jacke (29 Dic 2014)

Visilleras dijo:


> Gracias amigos, no hay para tanto.
> También escribí otras cosas graciosas, además de lo de las charos.



Eres un puto crack :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (9 Mar 2015)

Vi este cartel en una biblioteca, y me pareció tan sumamente charil que tuve que sacarle una foto:







No conocía a la tal charo (escritora, periodista y presentadora de programas culturales) ni sus pintas, pero cuando la encontré en internet superó mis expectativas:



Spoiler




























Si algún burbujista está en Salamanca en esas fechas (yo no estaré) sería maravilloso que asistiese para hacer fotos de la concurrencia. Será como una exposición de charos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Mar 2015)

Acabo de descubrir que tengo una prima Charo: la niña con la que jugaba de pequeño y nos contábamos nuestros primeros roces con el otro sexo ahora es una cuarentona con el pelo corto, rojo, la cara llena de irregularidades tapada por una plasta de maquillaje, hace running everyday, está histérica casi siempre, te llama cariño y hermoso (a mi y a cualquiera que no sea cuasimodo), divorciada o desarrejuntada, sin hijos, con sobrinos y sobrinos postizos hijos de amigos a los que apadrina, con intereses solidarios en el tercer mundo... 

A veces por las tardes la veo salir con tacones y pienso... ¿en qué chat o red social habrá conocido al fulano con el que se ha citado hoy?
¿Qué aventuras correrá esa charo, mi prima?

Su discurso vital (agárrense que vienen curvas): que ella se tira a quien quiere, qeso me lo dijo sin venir a cuento el segundo día que hablamos tras años, porque cuando se muera solo quedará el recuerdo de los buenos tiempos y que cuando sea vieja se enrollará con uno mucho más joven que ella *:XX:*. 

Pobre mujer, no se da cuenta que como hembra ya no tiene ningún interés para el 90% de los hombres del mundo y cuando tenga 10 años más ninguno se acostaría con ella a menos que les pagara o fueran engendros a los que ella ni consideraría como pareja de un rato.


----------



## Sallie (9 Mar 2015)

Charo en la casa de las Conchas.

Que apropiado


----------



## merendola (9 Mar 2015)

Moved este hilo a "Amistoso diálogo entre hombres y mujeres"


----------



## Ratona (10 Mar 2015)

Moda Charil:



Spoiler


----------



## Asurbanipal (22 May 2015)

Lo subo. 

Nuevamente, el futuro del país lo tiene, mayormente, el voto de este espécimen de ser humano.


----------



## visaman (22 May 2015)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Lo subo.
> 
> Nuevamente, el futuro del país lo tiene, mayormente, el voto de este espécimen de ser humano.



si son plaga se las extermina y punto:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Visilleras (25 May 2015)

Charemos Madrid 






:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## angou (25 May 2015)

Hostias, tengo una clienta charo, pero charo charo a la que no sabía definir y que acabo de encasillar después de leer ésto: funcionaria de administración, con nosecuantos trienios (lo recuerda de vez en cuando, muchísimos años de experiéncia, oyes), que echa muuuuchas horas cubierta de papeles y cobrando poco (pobrecilla, seguro que ha sudado y todo), y que está explotadísima por el Estado.

Dile que sus ratillos del desayuno y sus cigarritos se extienden más de lo debido: "perdonaaa?, 10 minutillos y a veces menos...".

Japuta, calcada a la de Visilleras: ni que fuesen aprendices de un ente superior.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (25 May 2015)

Charemos me lo invente yo Visilleras, reclamo mis derechos sobre el apelativo.


----------



## Visilleras (25 May 2015)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Charemos me lo invente yo Visilleras, reclamo mis derechos sobre el apelativo.



Cierto Cierto, para usted el nombre


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (25 May 2015)

Ayer en Madrid, duelo entre dos viejas

Carmena emitía una energía de mínimo tres MegaCharos y la de Aguirre cerquita estaba

---------- Post added 25-may-2015 at 15:27 ----------







*Charo contra Charo*​


----------



## Papo de luz (25 Feb 2016)

Spoiler






Visilleras dijo:


> Visto el "éxito" que ha tenido un post que puse en este hilo, y que algún forero me ha pedido (por mensaje privado) que abra un hilo sobre este tema, he decidido compartir con ustedes un concepto burbujil y típicamente hispano que seguranente ustedes ya conocen. *"Las Charos"*.
> 
> _Esas tipas de 40 años en adelante, tintes caoba, voz cazallera, y chapas propalestinas y del "No a la Guerra".
> 
> ...







Gracias, me acabas de salvar la vida. 
No sabía dónde me estaba por meter


----------



## Visilleras (27 Feb 2016)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Gracias, me acabas de salvar la vida.
> No sabía dónde me estaba por meter



De nada.
¿Centro de salud, instituto o delegación de algo?


----------



## Otrasvidas (11 Abr 2016)

Añadiría otras características:

Sus modelos ideales de hombres son George Clooney,Richard Gere, Pierce Brosnan y José Coronado.Han visto decenas de veces Titanic,Pretty Woman , Memorias de África y El Paciente Inglés.En cuanto a música,sus referentes más claros son Sergio Dalma,Malú,Pablo Alborán,Manuel Carrasco,Alejandro Sanz,Luis Fonsi y Miguel Bosé.


----------



## El mago de Oz (8 May 2016)

Subo el post.

En NETFLIX están teniendo su sección de CINE CHARIL. Aquí lo comentamos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/773588-netflix-y-peliculas-charos.html


----------



## Visilleras (20 May 2016)

seacock dijo:


> Las charos no trabajan en la privada en nada útil.



En la privada también hay charos, ojo.
Pero hay matices. Las Charos en la empresa privada suelen trabajar en cargos tipo jefa de adminitración, jefa de cuentas, o algo así.

Muy muy pocas encontraréis que no tengan vínculos familiares o "sentimentales" con la dirección más alta.

Se distinguen muy bien porque en cuento entra una chiquita joven, la amargan por todos los lados, ya que su principal problema es que no aceptan que su tiempo ya ha pasado.

Esta última característica se da en todas las Charos universalmente, siempre.
Y si no desarrollan esa inquina hacia las más jóvenes que ellas, es que todavía no son charos puras, si no proto-charos, olallas, jotías, charOstices, espiricharos, o charocanuteras.

Aunque no se si estas tres serían, en el fondo, nuevas especies de charos.

Ese es un asunto muy peliagudo, y que trae de cabeza a los charólogos de medio mundo. A nivel Europeo no nos podemos quejar, porque tenemos grandes expertos como Savaté, Labanda, y sobre todo a Valterra.

Pero desde mi punto de vista el mejor de todos los charólogos de todos los tiempos, el puto amo, es el primero en definir la Charología como ciencia: Hoffmann.

Aquí hay algunos fragmentos muy breves de su "introducción a la Charología".

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...44-charologia-tema-1-taxonomia-de-charos.html

Luego en la ciencia de estudiar las charos hay verdaderos paquetes, como Julius Gaarder, que desde que recibió hostias como panes de la Natasha Savaté en el Congreso de Basilea de 1997, no ha vuelto a publicar nada interesante sobre Charología.

De hecho es un _anti-charólogo_ que cuenta con una legión de chaladas como base de seguidoras en Oslo, y se dedica a soltar soflamas y publicar panfletos difamatorios contra Valterra y su maestro, contra Labanda, y charólogos menos conocidos.

Contra Klaus Hofmann y la Savaté, Gaarder ya no publica nada porque no tiene cojones: El primero (Hofmann) es fundador "europeo" de la disciplina de la Charología, y además falleció en 2004. 

Y la segunda (Savaté) es una tía, así que si la pusiese a parir, Gaarder perdería a sus admiradoras.

Es un mundo muy complejo, y hasta aburrido, os lo aseguro


----------



## Georgia Hale (20 May 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Charemos me lo invente yo Visilleras, reclamo mis derechos sobre el apelativo.



En España todo el mundo piratea y plagia, no te van a pagar ni un duro majo


----------



## Nimrod (20 May 2016)

Visilleras dijo:


> metacharología



Me ha recordado a Stanislaw Lem.


----------



## ferengi (28 May 2016)

La delirante trayectoria de la podemita Rosa María Artal en Twitter - Libre Mercado

Acojnante Rosa maria artal...una charo de libro


----------



## eltonelero (13 Oct 2016)

Arrr, esta imagen sustituirá a la ballena asesina en mis peores pesadillas.

P.S Arrrr.


----------



## Visilleras (13 Oct 2016)

aceitunator rex dijo:


>



Esa imagen es brutal. Sólo le falta el paquete de tabaco :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## LIMONCIO (4 Nov 2016)

upeo este hilo jrandioso!!


----------



## centuria (17 Nov 2016)

etsai dijo:


> *EL CHARISMO EN LA FICCIÓN*
> 
> Teresa (Hospital Central)



de libro, es para poner como portada de una tesis sobre Charos


----------



## Registrador (17 Nov 2016)

El Charismo es fuerte en esta Charo.


----------



## Turismundo (23 Nov 2017)

Manifas feministas contra "La Manada":




















Bonus:


----------



## pistacho2 (23 Nov 2017)

Tere Sáez, portavoz del Colectivo Lunes Lilas.


----------



## Otrasvidas (23 Nov 2017)

No podría asegurar que sea algo generalizado,pero en la biblioteca que frecuento los clubes de lectura están atiborrados de charos y los hombres son prototipos de los que se dejan ver en manifestaciones feministas.


----------



## Visilleras (13 Feb 2018)

Charos a cascoporro en el programa de Cuatro de esta noche


----------



## SNB Superstar (13 Feb 2018)

Charos a pelito a diario o bombonas en el chalet de la madre de Pablo Iglesias.


----------



## Turismundo (17 Nov 2018)

Este artículo es una mina:

Así es la red de grupos vinculados al PSOE que saca provecho de la











































Es que son TODAS unas charos de concurso.


----------



## Visilleras (16 Dic 2018)

Turismundo dijo:


> Este artículo es una mina:
> 
> Así es la red de grupos vinculados al PSOE que saca provecho de la
> 
> ...



La taxonomía clásica está más acertada que nunca. Ahí tenemos a Charos clásicas, funcionarias antecesor, Charos pardas, nekanes...


----------



## Turismundo (10 Ene 2019)

Nuestra secretaria de Estado de Universidades, parece que doctora cum laude en Charología:


----------



## ﷽ (11 Ene 2019)

De lo mejor que he leído. Pues va a ser verdad que sí que ha perdido nivel el foro, sí. Ya no se leen este tipo de cosas.

Vivimos en una CHAROCRACIA y dan ganas de hacer una revolución o exiliarse de la sociedad humana.


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (16 Ene 2019)

Subo el hilo. Acabo de descubrirlo y es una verdadera obra de arte; cuando por fin la charología sea sea materia de estudio en las universidades, este ensayo será considerado la biblia de dicha disciplina.
PD: Por cierto, porque este hilo no tiene chincheta? el fénomeno de las charos es bastante mas relevante socaialmente que la guerra de siria u otras nimiedades, al menos a mi me da mas miedo que el Estado islámico.


----------



## Visilleras (19 Ene 2019)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Subo el hilo. Acabo de descubrirlo y es una verdadera obra de arte; cuando por fin la charología sea sea materia de estudio en las universidades, este ensayo será considerado la biblia de dicha disciplina.



Si buscas "charologia" en las etiquetas del foro, vas a encontrar mucha información



El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> PD: Por cierto, porque este hilo no tiene chincheta? el fénomeno de las charos es bastante mas relevante socaialmente que la guerra de siria u otras nimiedades,* al menos a mi me da mas miedo que el Estado islámico.*



Normal :XX: :XX:
Gracias por tus palabras.


----------



## Tae-suk (30 Ene 2019)

Joder, la primera vez que leo ese artículo dedicado a las charos. ¿Grande? No: inmenso, jajaja !! Es usted bueno, Visilleras. Muy bueno.

Y punnnnto !!


Un inciso, con su permiso.


_4) Si, existen charos de derechas, pero al igual que he dicho en (3) no hacen tanta gracia. Tal vez cuando gane el PP y se enquiste como se ha enquistado "La PSOE" durante todos estos años (creando toda una simbología, formas y tradiciones chariles) sea tiempo de meterse con ellas.
_

Podríamos decir lo mismo sobre charos extranjeras. Obviamente, las hay, aunque puedan tener un nombre distinto. Ahora bien, maticemos: en otros países también habrá charos, o equivalentes, sin embargo... la "charo" por antonomasia, tal y como la conocemos y tal y como la ha definido Visilleras, es un personaje típicamente hispano. Como los $ociali$tas, tristes emblemas de esta época y este lugar en el que nos ha tocado vivir. Indeseables compañeros de viaje, con los que compartimos espacio y tiempo, lo mismo que las charos.

¿Hay PE$OEs en otros países? Sí y no, segun se mire. Hay partidos similares, que podrían considerarse equivalentes, aunque PE$OE como tal, sólo hay uno. Y nos ha tocado a nosotros, ya es mala pata. Pues con las charos pasa lo mismo. Hay equivalentes en otros países, si bien yo creo que los especímenes más parecidos son los de otros países de nuestro entorno cercano, es decir, la Europa mediterránea: Francia, Italia, Portugal (aunque no es un país mediterráneo propiamente dicho), Grecia, Croacia, Malta...

Pero vamos, que Charos, tal y como las ha definido Visilleras, sólo hay en España. Son un fenómeno genuinamente español, como la PE$OE, los funcivagos, las peluquerías de barrio, la revista Diez Minutos o el "pograma" de Ana Rosa Quintana. En otros países puede haber algo similar... pero no lo mismo.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (4 Mar 2019)

¿Esto es una charo? ¿Hay algún subtipo de charo alesbianada?







Su currículum:







Consejera de Educación. La educación de los niños de Asturias en esas manos.

Tócate los huevos.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (4 Mar 2019)

Edito:

Por lo visto sí tiene hijos, según los comentarios de la noticia:







Cosas más raras.

He visto monjas de hábito mucho más femeninas y seductoras.


----------



## amanciortera (4 Mar 2019)

chaber dijo:


> Poker de charos Ese cuarteto es t


----------



## amanciortera (4 Mar 2019)

Cuarteto de terror


----------



## SPQR (15 Mar 2019)

Turismundo dijo:


> Este artículo es una mina:
> 
> Así es la red de grupos vinculados al PSOE que saca provecho de la
> 
> ...



Las Charos: definición gráfica.

Enorme el hilo. Y el calvo sin chinchetarlo. Un lince.


----------



## Sallie (15 Mar 2019)

Este hilo es oro puro


----------



## Visilleras (17 Mar 2019)

Bueno, hay enconados debates. 
Valterra sostenía que era una cuestión de "verse independiente". Sabaté decia en su día que era influencia del proto charismo francés...

Es todo un mundo


----------



## damnit (4 May 2019)

este hilo fue premonitorio


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (24 May 2019)

Ha fallecido una prominente charo:

Fallece a los 60 años la magistrada Charo Fernández Hevia, la jueza "roja"

Adiós a la jueza feminista

Del juicio del "caso Camocha" al expediente por demoras en fallar sentencias


----------



## Puntos sobre cada letra (24 May 2019)

¿Ya está el mongolo resubiendo su hilo porque la ridiculez de su vida le mata y necesita engañarse con gilipolleces?


----------



## Antiparticula (24 May 2019)

¿Cual seria el vehiculo preferido por las charos?

¿Les gusta conducir o prefieren chofer?


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 May 2019)

Pero la verdad permanecerá


----------



## allan smithee (25 May 2019)

Estamos ante el hilo más influyente de la Historia de burbuja.info. Las Charos van más allá de las modas en ideología, color de tinte o autores de best-seller.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (4 Sep 2019)

Pau Gasol, con la cara que se nos pone a los hombres cuando nos damos cuenta de que estamos rodeados de Charos:





No sé si la foto está sacada de la publicación hoy de la Fundación Gasol, que va sobre la obesidad infantil y el sedentarismo en los jóvenes españoles.
*Uno de cada cuatro niños sufre obesidad, un 8 % más que hace 20 años - La Fundación Gasol presenta un alarmante estudio sobre sedentarismo y alimentación en jóvenes españoles*
Uno de cada cuatro niños sufre obesidad, un 8 % más que hace 20 años
Edito: parece que sí:





Joder, en esta tiene aún más cara de "sacadme de aquííííí!!":


----------



## Leer (4 Sep 2019)

Las charos de la nueva generación serán diferentes pero la esencia es la misma.


----------



## Fatty (12 Sep 2019)

Teresa Rodriguez a pasado de preCharo a Charo con mayusculas en... año y medio ? Fotos de esta mañana del juicio por "acoso"


----------



## Visilleras (25 Sep 2019)

Fatty dijo:


> Teresa Rodriguez a pasado de preCharo a Charo con mayusculas en... año y medio ? Fotos de esta mañana del juicio por "acoso"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 153087
> Ver archivo adjunto 153088



Oyoyooiii 

OYOYOYOIIIII

O-YO-YOOO-YOoooOIII!!

¡¡Pero qué machiiiisstaaaa!!


----------



## allan smithee (19 Nov 2019)

Y finalmente, ocho años después, Visilleras salió en los papeles. Burbuja.info SIEMPRE a la vanguardia.

Qué es una 'Charo', el nuevo insulto de la alt-right española contra las feministas


----------



## Visilleras (19 Nov 2019)

allan smithee dijo:


> Y finalmente, ocho años después, Visilleras salió en los papeles. Burbuja.info SIEMPRE a la vanguardia.
> 
> Qué es una 'Charo', el nuevo insulto de la alt-right española contra las feministas



Creo que va siendo hora de...



No, ahora en serio.

He leído el artículo y creo que, si supieran que la primera vez que escuché el término Charo fue hace más de 10 años, y en boca de una MUJER....

Implosionarían 

Por otra parte el término ha pasado al acerbo popular, ha sido adaptado por la gente, modificado, discutido, debatido, y eso no es responsabilidad mía, ni de esta Santa Casa.

Así que... a mi plim


----------



## Visilleras (19 Nov 2019)

"Los trolls me llaman Charo": lo que están diciendo realmente los que usan este nuevo 'insulto machista' 

"Tampoco es que esto sea nada nuevo. El nombre puede que sí, pero la intención de señalar a la mujer "a la que se le pasa el arroz" y se queda "para vestir santos", no. No deja de ser una vuelta más de uno de los mitos machistas más antiguos: el de *la solterona*. La mujer que "ya no está en edad de casar" (es decir, de juntarse con un hombre), y se queda sola, así que "no sirve" (es decir, no va a ser madre) y además tiene carácter (así que, ¿quién la va a querer?). "


Alucino.  

Que no, señoras.
Que cuando abrí este hilo lo hice para definir a la típica funcionaria borde, inepta y altiva que todo el mundo ha visto (y sufrido) cuando va a hacer gestiones, o con la que convive en su trabajo.

Esto me recuerda a cuando salió el caso aquel de unos locos que habían matado a varias personas porque estaban "jugando al rol".
Y todas las asociaciones de juegos de rol del país tuvieron que salir explicando que jugar a "Dragones y Mazmorras" o a "Los mitos de Cthulhu" no tenía nada que ver con el asesinato.

¿Cuando se convirtió el término en una crítica hacia "las solteronas"?

De ahí la cosa fue evolucionando, como el término pepito, cipotecado, o visillera... no deja de ser un chiste, una coña, una chorrada... salida de UN FORO DE INTERNET.

(Estoy seguro de que a Maruja Torres le haría hasta gracia)

Es flipante la incapacidad manifiesta del postmodernismo cutre para discernir entre lo relativo y lo absoluto, entre lo esencial y lo vacío...

Si lo llego a saber, habría registrado el término como marca, y ahora sería millonario


----------



## jalp9000 (19 Nov 2019)

Vamossss
Tenemos que poner de moda la expresión "Ok Charo" para responder a las feminazis


----------



## Cremilo (19 Nov 2019)

Visilleras dijo:


> He leído el artículo y creo que, si supieran que la primera vez que escuché el término Charo fue hace más de 10 años, y en boca de una MUJER....
> 
> Implosionarían
> 
> ...




Ahora no eches balones fuera... ¿Ya te has mirado la lista de países sin tratado de extradición?


----------



## Don Minervo (20 Nov 2019)

Llamar a un teléfono de un servicio público y que le contesten a uno con "Salud Responde, le atiende Charo" como me pasó anteayer, es de esas pequeñas alegrías que aún te reserva el día a día.


----------



## Martillo de Herejes (20 Nov 2019)

Visilleras dijo:


> Visto el "éxito" que ha tenido un post que puse en este hilo, y que algún forero me ha pedido (por mensaje privado) que abra un hilo sobre este tema, he decidido compartir con ustedes un concepto burbujil y típicamente hispano que seguranente ustedes ya conocen. *"Las Charos"*.
> 
> _Esas tipas de 40 años en adelante, tintes caoba, voz cazallera, y chapas propalestinas y del "No a la Guerra".
> 
> ...



Chinqueta para el hilo. Hay que facilitarle la vida a los periolistos progres.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (26 Nov 2019)

Noticia del decano de la prensa asturiana en las jornadas previas de calentamiento para el festival charo-jenaril de ayer:







«La violencia psicológica puede llegar a hacer más daño que la física»

La charo de las gafas me impactó de tal manera que tuve que investijar sobre su persona.

Resulta ser psicóloga y empresaria. Su empresa se llama "entretod@s":

ENTRETOD@S

Un nombre explosivo, mas, ¿quién es entretod@s?







Personterapia Bioenergética. Tócate los cojones.

¿Es propio de un profesional serio de la psicología usar tales tipografías de diversos tamaños y colorines?


Esta vez el subrayado rojo es mío:







Algún phorero empresario debería comparar su experiencia con la de doña Nieves, y compartirlo aquí.

También habría que enterarse de cuántos euros del contribuyente se han invertido en nutrir a esta señora y su aventura empresarial de charoterapias.


----------



## sepultada en guano (9 Ene 2020)

Dieta del cucurucho.


No hay más.


----------



## sepultada en guano (9 Ene 2020)

Persevera con los cucuruchos, mujer.
In the end, perseverance pays.


----------



## Muad'dib (9 Ene 2020)

Minuto 7

"todas las charos de España"


----------



## Brigit (21 Ene 2020)

La criatura de @Visilleras está muy viva y evoluciona favorablemente: Etiqueta #CharoPack en Twitter

Edito para decir que este hilo no pinta nada en la Guarrería.


----------



## Azrael_II (22 Ene 2020)

Visilleras dijo:


> Visto el "éxito" que ha tenido un post que puse en este hilo, y que algún forero me ha pedido (por mensaje privado) que abra un hilo sobre este tema, he decidido compartir con ustedes un concepto burbujil y típicamente hispano que seguranente ustedes ya conocen. *"Las Charos"*.
> 
> _Esas tipas de 40 años en adelante, tintes caoba, voz cazallera, y chapas propalestinas y del "No a la Guerra".
> 
> ...



E.n España impera la Charia


----------



## allan smithee (27 Ene 2020)

La Palabra se sigue expandiendo


----------



## Visilleras (18 Feb 2020)

EMOTIVO VÍDEO DEL 32º CUMPLEAÑOS DE IRENE MONTERO CELEBRADO EN EL MINISTERIO DE IGUALDAD (incluye aquelarre de feminazis, manginas y tarta sorpresa)


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (24 Feb 2020)

Visilleras was right about Charos


----------



## Arístides (27 Feb 2020)

DEP la victima, nacionalidad paraguaya, parece que es el septimo u octavo homicidio en 2020.

*Otros sucesos en 2020,

- 8 asesinatos,
- 20 apuñalados,
- 4 secuestros,
- 3 atracos pistola en mano,
- 4 reyertas entre bandas,
- mas de 6 atracos con mataleon.*


Disparan en la cabeza a una mujer en plena calle en Ciudad Lineal




*Disparan en la cabeza a una mujer en plena calle en Ciudad Lineal*




Disparan en la cabeza a una mujer en plena calle en Ciudad Lineal
*Información del autor*

Una mujer de 40 años ha resultado herida muy grave al recibir un disparo en la cabeza a la altura del número de la calle Virgen de los Reyes
*un hombre corpulento con una gorra negra se ha acercado a la mujer y le ha disparado*
_EUROPA PRESS_

Compartir en Facebook
Compartir en Twitter
Compartir en Whatsapp
Compartir en Messenger
26/02/2020 20:30 *| Actualizado 26/02/2020 21:21*

Una* mujer de 40 años ha resultado herida muy grave* tras recibir un *disparo *en plena calle a la altura del número 4 de la *calle Virgen de los Reyes*, en el distrito de Ciudad Lineal, según han informado fuentes policiales y de Emergencias Madrid a Europa Press.

Los hechos han tenido lugar este tarde cuando, según han indicado a Europa Press fuentes conocedoras del caso, *un hombre corpulento con una gorra negra se ha acercado a la mujer y le ha disparado*.

Sanitarios del* Samur-Protección Civil* han atendido a la mujer,que se encontraba en parada cardiorrespiratoria que* han logrado revertir tras practicar maniobras de reanimación* durante más de media hora
Una UVI móvil del Samur le ha trasladado al *Hospital Gregorio Marañón* y en el trayecto ha vuelto a entrar en parada, consiguiendo los efectivos del Samur volver a revertirla. Así, la víctima del tiroteo ha ingresado en el centro hospitalario en estado muy grave.

A su vez, una *psicóloga del Samur ha asistido a familiares de la víctima*, que estaban con ella en el momento de los hechos y se encontraban muy afectados.
*RELACIONADO*

MADRID
Una mujer de 78 años, asesinada por su marido en Fuenlabrada
Sucesos Tiroteo Distrito de Ciudad Lineal
*La Policía Nacional se ha hecho cargo de la investigación* y Policía Municipal de Madrid colabora con ellos.


*Otros sucesos en 2020:*

Sociedad: - INMIGRACION: dos apuñalados mas, ECUATORIANO apuñalado y otro apuñalado en Tetuan (Madrid). 20 apuñalados en menos de 2 meses (2020)


Un joven detenido por acuchillar a otro en el rastro de Tetuán


Detenida una joven de 28 años tras apuñalar a su novio en su domicilio de Parla (Madrid)

*Otros sucesos en 2020:

ATAQUES CON MATALEON*.

Detenidos en Arganzuela por robar mediante el estrangulamiento 'mataleón'

La técnica del ‘Mataleón’ se instala en Madrid: Un método de robo que puede causar daños graves e incluso la muerte

"Mi cerebro solo piensa en que me va a matar"

Detenido por siete robos con el método de 'mataleón' en el sur de Madrid

Ver archivo adjunto 237378





Aumentan los robos por el método del 'mataleón' en Parla




Cuarto robo en una semana, Fuenlabrada:

Desvalijan un tienda de móviles en Fuenlabrada próxima a una comisaría de Policía y al ayuntamiento

Policías con metralletas evitaron el robo en un supermercado de la calle Bailén

Persecución de película con cinco detenidos tras intentar robar un restaurante en Torrejón

Nuevo robo con el método del alunizaje en una pastelería de Arroyomolinos

Espectacular robo con alunizaje en el centro comercial Xanadú
Espectacular robo con alunizaje en el centro comercial Xanadú



*Espectacular robo con alunizaje en el centro comercial Xanadú

Una banda asaltó a primera hora de la mañana el establecimiento y arrampló con objetos de distintas tiendas *









Carlos HidalgoSEGUIRMADRID Actualizado:26/01/2020 00:52h Guardar

*Noticias relacionadas*



Espectacular alunizaje y persecución desde Serrano al «Pirulí»
De película. Así fue el robo cometido a primera hora de la mañana de ayer en el centro comercial Xanadú, en Arroyomolinos, *uno de los más famosos de Madrid.*
A las 7.22 horas, una banda compuesta por* tres individuos estampó un coche de la marca BMW robado* en uno de los accesos al mastodóntico comercio y lo metió hasta el pasillo principal, de espaldas.
En las imágenes de las cámaras de seguridad, a las que ha tenido acceso ABC, se puede ver cómo los tres individuos* van con la cara tapada, con abrigos y gorras*, para evitar ser identificados. Por su forma de moverse y complexión, todo indica que son bastante jóvenes.

Una vez en el interior, sacan grandes bolsas de rafia y cada uno penetra en una tienda distinta. *Uno de ellos lo hace en una que hay junto a una cafetería arrastrándose y reptando literalmente*, hasta conseguir entrar, como si de una gatera se tratara.
Los otros dos  delincuentes también violentan otros comercios,* hasta que llenan las bolsas con distinta mercancía y las meten en el maletero *del vehículo, para lograr huir después.
Toda la secuencia se produce sin que en las imágenes se aprecie a ningún vigilante de seguridad actuar. *La Guardia Civil ya se ha hecho cargo de la investigación. 







Dos asaltos mas pistola en mano:*

Roban a punta de pistola una perra preparada para ayudar a una niña con discapacidad

Tres trabajadoras, asaltadas y golpeadas en un centro de masajes de Ciudad Lineal


El.primero, en un Burguer King:

Pánico en un Burger King durante un atraco pistola en mano




DISTRITOS

*Tres trabajadoras, asaltadas y golpeadas en un centro de masajes de Ciudad Lineal

OTRAS NOTICIAS*

Malas noticias, van *14 heridos por ARMA BLANCA* en Madrid en enero, 2 de ellos policias, intento de atropello a policias por delincuentes, *QUINTO* asesinato en enero, 4 en menos de 1 me*s y 5 asesinatos en poco mas de un mes*, *4 REYERTAS entre bandas *en Madrid, *3 atracos a punta de pistola* DEP las victimas, y 3 secuestros.

Inmigración: - "EXTREMA violencia": asaltos de SENEGALESES con MATALEON en pleno CENTRO de Madrid, salvaje ATRACO a tienda y MATALEONES en Parla (Madrid)

Mad Max: - Sigue el "TERROR NAVAJERO": "Detenido por amenazar con un CUCHILLO de 40 cm en Vallecas, Madrid"

Crimen en Anchuelo: la mafia okupa sospechosa del asesinato cobraba 1.500 euros por piso

DEP la victima, camarero que trabajaba en Alcala de Henares:

Hallada una persona muerta en una vivienda en Madrid

El joven asesinado en Anchuelo fue amenazado y atacado por una mafia que okupaba y


--------------------------------------------------
Okupan un hotel entero

Sigue el "terror navajero": Los navajeros siembran de terror Madrid: 25 apuñalados y un muerto en peleas en dos meses

Detenido por amenazar con un cuchillo de 40 centímetros en Puente de Vallecas

*Detenido por amenazar con un cuchillo de 40 centímetros en Puente de Vallecas*




Cuchillo incautado por la Policía Municipal de Madrid
*Información del autor*

17/02/2020 14:43 *| Actualizado 17/02/2020 14:43*
Agentes de la *Policía Municipal de Madrid* han detenido a un hombre acusado de protagonizar un incidente en plena calle el *Puente de Vallecas* en el que, supuestamente, amenazó con un *cuchillo de 40 centímetros* a otra persona.

DEP la victima,

Muere un ciudadano chino de un disparo en un piso de Carabanchel

Otro apuñalado en plena calle en Vallecas tras una reyerta entre bandas


Detenido por acuchillar a dos personas en un bar de Ciudad Lineal

eza en un prostíbulo de Carabanchel

Otro apuñalado en plena calle en Vallecas tras una reyerta entre bandas

MENAs

Una noche con los menas de Hortaleza: fugas, adicción al pegamento y sueños frustrados


Menas del centro de Hortaleza en Madrid: reyertas, robos, persecuciones policiales y detenciones


Grupos de menas impulsan la subida del 200% de los atracos en el centro

Noticia: - Vecinos en twiter: presuntos MENAS roban y dan PALIZA a anciano y a su cuidador en Madrid y VIDEO "Arde Lavapies":heroina, peleas, robos

Inmigración: - Actualizacion 12/2: Diarios se hacen eco de la violencia de presuntos MENAS en Lavapies.Video de algarada MENA, "Barrio ATERRORIZADO"


Inmigración: - "Banda de menores ATERRORIZA Fuenlabrada". Posibles MENAS ?.Magrebies detenidos.

Mad Max: - VIDEO Y ACTUALIZACION 7/11: PELEA BANDAS en centro de MENAS. MENAS ultra violentos "ARMADOS con barras, CUCHILLOS, botellas." en Madrid.

Mad Max: - MENAS en MADRID: ventanas arrancadas, amenazas, agresiones, robos entre menas.

Madrid (Hortaleza) 15/7/19: “la banda del disolvente” (MENAS),"atemorizan a los vecinos,“solo piensan en robarnos y atacarnos”,"atracos", "cuchillos"


----------



## Suprimo (26 Mar 2020)

UTBH por lo visto se está apropiando del término _Charo @Visilleras 

_


----------



## Visilleras (27 Mar 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


> UTBH por lo visto se está apropiando del término _Charo @Visilleras
> 
> _



Ya dije en su día que el término no es mío desde que pasa al acerbo popular.
Si a UTBH le sirve, y lo considera correcto, que lo use.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Abr 2020)

Eso es algo inevitable, y por lo tanto no se puede hacer nada


----------



## Pajirri (15 Abr 2020)

Joer, hay algunas charos en mi bloke, pero la mas hija de ***** , vive al lado de mi puerta..ya no se cuantos juicios y demandas a la comunidad, a los vecinos...y en esta cuarentena..se a hecho la policía del bloke... mas de 10 broncas con mandadas a la mierda y tal con varios vecinos... cada año que pasa mas hijade**** es..

esto en países bananeros con llamar a la moto se solucionaria.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (30 Abr 2020)

Cosas que se encuentra uno husmeando por la prensa patria:












Mujeres encerradas con su agresor: el confinamiento agudiza el maltrato

María Durán Febrer - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## LetalFantasy (13 May 2020)

@Visilleras definición de "los charos con corbata" o equivalente. Esos tíos mediocres que piden más restricciones como locas del coño, que se hacen selfies en el baño o que quieren geolocalizarnos con una app.


----------



## ArturoB (13 May 2020)

A UTBH le preguntaron en un directo por el término y dice que lo escuchó de su novia y ya. Yo esperando que mencionara a Burbuja.


----------



## Svl (2 Jun 2020)

En la razón ya se han hecho eco también del término. 

Charos contra Cayetanas


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (2 Jun 2020)

ArturoB dijo:


> A UTBH le preguntaron en un directo por el término y dice que lo escuchó de su novia y ya. Yo esperando que mencionara a Burbuja.



Es un acomplejado que no quiere que se le relacione con foros de "extrema derecha", por eso dijo esa mentirijilla.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Jun 2020)

Hermigio Irigoyen Paletti dijo:


> Es un acomplejado que no quiere que se le relacione con foros de "extrema derecha", por eso dijo esa mentirijilla.



Será porque le preocupa más que alguien le diga que le metería un tiro en el craneo que va balbuceando tanto trisómico


----------



## Svl (8 Jun 2020)

El concepto Charo conquista nuevas fronteras. 

Requisitos para ser una 'Charo'


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Jun 2020)

Svl dijo:


> El concepto Charo conquista nuevas fronteras.
> 
> Requisitos para ser una 'Charo'



Parece que todos los diarios fachas se han puesto de acuerdo para importar el término del foro y ponerlo de moda en los diarios digitales.


----------



## otroyomismo (18 Jun 2020)

curioso, hilo citado aqui:

Generación langosta y progresismo psicópata


----------



## RRMartinez (18 Jun 2020)

Oh Dios, yo trabajo en una empresa privada, pero en una división dominada por Charos.


----------



## RRMartinez (18 Jun 2020)

Visilleras dijo:


> 4) Si, existen charos de derechas, pero al igual que he dicho en (3) no hacen tanta gracia.



*Celia Villalobos.*





He de añadir que en Castilla y León, como lleva 33 años mandando el PP, hay algunas Charos que aun sin ser de derechas, se han adaptado al entorno y han decidido arrimarse al Partido Popular con tal de medrar en la Diputación Provincial, la Consejería, el Servicio Territorial de Salud o cualquiera que sea la Administración donde han anidado. Sobre todo alrededor de ciertas políticas peperas feministas. Alguna hasta tiene carnet.

Pero es verdad que suele ser de izquierdas, estar medio año de baja y afiliadas a UGT o CCOO.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Jul 2020)

Pues nada, añadimos foto para la enciclopedia:


----------



## Merovech (2 Jul 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues nada, añadimos foto para la enciclopedia:



 No sé porque me provoca tanta risa la fotografía de la charo esta (he visto el artículo). El pelo, la forma de la cabeza, los pendientes, la mirada esa de mierda...

Parece que haya una conspiración de las peluqueras, para marcarlas.


----------



## kakarot (2 Jul 2020)




----------



## PatrickBateman (26 Jul 2020)

Hilo epopeyico merece chincheta


----------



## reconvertido (26 Jul 2020)

Svl dijo:


> El concepto Charo conquista nuevas fronteras.
> 
> Requisitos para ser una 'Charo'



es unn artículo de odio al hombre.

Pero claro, miras quién lo ha escrito:
Beatriz Miranda.

La buscas en san jujel:
beatriz mirando el mundo - Buscar con Google

Y es una mezcla de charo y loca delos gatos:
Sin noticias de Dior | Blogs | ELMUNDO.es
Beatriz es redactora de 'La Otra Crónica' de EL MUNDO. Bajo el título de este blog, ha escrito una novela y las contraportadas del periódico del domingo cuando su maestra Carmen Rigalt ha estado de vacaciones. Lo suyo es analizar a los personajes de actualidad en clave de humor. Unos días habla de su estilo, otras de sus posados en las revistas. Pero todas las veces somete a las 'celebrities' de cualquier ámbito (moda, cine, política, empresa) a un examen muy particular. Si es usted famoso, eche a correr. 

https://twitter.com/beatrizmiranda?lang=en
Periodista y escritora. Me podéis leer en 
@elmundoes , @laotracronica y @telva
. Míos son el blog y la novela #SinNoticiasdeDior


----------



## Visilleras (27 Jul 2020)

Un excelente ejemplo de una charo en acción. La ira se desata cuando un policía municipal le dice que el justificante de exención de uso de la mascarilla no sirve porque lo ha hecho ella misma.

Sociedad: - ·Policía rebatiendo la validez del documento de Exención de mascarilla de una señora. ”Hábeas corpus ya!”



Digno de verse, de verdad


----------



## Cesar1992 (7 Ago 2020)

Ese tipo de mujer está en todos lados: en correos, farmacias, juzgados, hospitales y ambulatorios, en la seguridad social, las asistentas sociales, panaderías, en algunos estancos...

Y si la versión española es jodida, la versión catalana es para mear y no echar gota.


----------



## Le_petit (7 Ago 2020)

Visilleras dijo:


> Un excelente ejemplo de una charo en acción. La ira se desata cuando un policía municipal le dice que el justificante de exención de uso de la mascarilla no sirve porque lo ha hecho ella misma.
> 
> Sociedad: - ·Policía rebatiendo la validez del documento de Exención de mascarilla de una señora. ”Hábeas corpus ya!”
> 
> ...



Puta paciencia. No soy persona, soy ser humano... le falta decir que soy un ente unico e irrepetible, mezcla de carbono, oxigeno, hidrogeno.....

Van de sofisticadas y lo unico que hacen el ridiculo. Y siempre, siempre, con el puto telefono grabando para luego poder subirlo a internet.


----------



## Arístides (28 Ago 2020)

@Visilleras , ¿cómo crees que ven las charos el problema de la delincuencia?:



carpetano dijo:


> Ya lo hace, mira sus "recopilatorios", mete sucesos de Seseña y pueblos de Toledo para inflar sus "estadísticas".
> 
> Es un lufo que esta como las maracas de Machín, que cuando le picas un poco, te persigue obsesivamente por todo el foro, también con sus multis, y te manda mensajes privados totalmente desquiciado insultandote y amenazandote...



@Visilleras, off topic por off topic y deja de hablar sólo, pásate por aquí a insultar y revisa esto, ni uno de Seseña ni de Toledo:



Seguimiento:

*Sucesos: - Seguimiento: 20 asesinatos, hasta 4 en 1 SEMANA (2 x tiro en cabeza), 55 apuñalados,4 secuestros, >20 mataleones, 5 atracos a pistola.

Sucesos: - SEGUIMIENTO MULTICULTURAL: ATAQUES a policias en Madrid*

Semana negra, estas son las notícias publicadas por varios medios:

*1. Herido por ataque de presuntos MENAs:*

Inmigración: - Presuntos MENAs atracan con VIOLENCIA y hieren a un hombre en pleno centro de Madrid

*2. Apuñalado (55 de 2020), muy grave:*

Muy grave un joven de 26 años tras ser apuñalado a la altura del corazón en Usera

*3. Apuñalado (54 de 2020), muerto , DEP:*

Sociedad: - Nuevo ASESINATO: APUÑALADO (número 54) en reyerta MULTICULTURAL en Ambite (Madrid)

*4. Apuñalado (53 de 2020), muy grave.*

Sociedad: - Herido GRAVE tras ser APUÑALADO (número 53) en Torrejón


*5. Ataque navajero a policías, 2 agentes heridos + 1 herido por disparos.*

Sociedad: - Herido por DISPAROS tras atacar CUCHILLO en mano a la policia en Leganes


*6. Atraco a punta de cuchillo. *

Inmigración: - DOMINICANO atraca CUCHILLO en mano a mujer y le roba el teléfono en Vallecas


*7. Atraco a punta de navaja.*

Sociedad: - Perpetra a 20 atracos a PUNTA DE NAVAJA a menores en Madrid

*4. Robo, 3 agentes heridos.*

Sociedad: - Tres policías heridos y un coche de policia dañado tras un intento de robo en Barajas





*MENAs:*

Inmigración: - Presuntos MENAs atracan con VIOLENCIA y hieren a un hombre en pleno centro de Madrid


*Menas Nuestros niños: Una veintena de «mataleones» y más de diez robos a navaja en la Casa de Campo

Noticia: - <<<Fotos:NO ojos sensibles>>>. ABC: "REVIENTAN a botellazos LA CABEZA a un hombre para robarle en la Casa de Campo". "La violencia no cesa"

Noticia: - La Razon 6/7:¨ZONA DE GUERRA¨, 20 MENAS cortan carretera+APEDREAN a vecinos ,«tenemos MIEDO, estamos hartos»,"robos a puñetazos y MATALEON"


Sociedad: - <<<MENAS>>>. La Razón, FOTO: Vecinos de la Casa de Campo encuentran "ARSENALES" de piedras y palos de los MENAs

Sociedad: - "Los menas se hacen con el control de la Casa de Campo:múltiples robos y palizas". Enorme aumento de robos con violencia a puñetazos o con mataleon".

Noticia: - 3 MENAS asaltan con escalo una vivienda en Moncloa

Sucesos: - Escalofriante VIDEO:jovenes presuntos MENAS ASALTAN y destrozan restaurante + ROMPEN BOTELLA en cabeza de vecino, Casa de Campo/Batan


Inmigración: - "Polvorin en la Casa de Campo","aumento de los robos tras el confinamiento","hasta 3 robos al dia" (MENAs)

Sucesos: - Escalofriante VIDEO:jovenes presuntos MENAS ASALTAN y destrozan restaurante + ROMPEN BOTELLA en cabeza de vecino, Casa de Campo/Batan


Inmigración: - ACTUALIZACIÓN.Nación Digital:"Jauría de MENAs atracan a mujer y APEDREAN a vecinos que fueron a socorrerla". Dos HERIDOS EN LA CABEZA

Marroquíes atracan con MATALEON a anciana de 92 años en Vallecas

Coronabicho: - Actualización 3/6: Nueva agresión de moros (Alcorcón). Ayuso solicita ayuda MILITAR para FRENAR a los MENAS


Noticia: - Telemadrid:Banda de MENAS "ATRACABAN con VIOLENCIA EXTREMA a menores", 14 menores detenidos por ROBOS con armas blancas/PUÑOS AMERICANOS en Madrid

INSOSTENIBLE: 3 de cada cuatro menores detenidos en Madrid, son MENAS: Se disparan los atracos violentos en la madrileña Casa de Campo

Noticia: - El Mundo:"Madrid refuerza las patrullas nocturnas en Casa de Campo por el aumento de la delincuencia MENA".17 detenciones en 2 meses sólo en Hortaleza*


Inmigración: - "Polvorin en la Casa de Campo","aumento de los robos tras el confinamiento","hasta 3 robos al dia" (MENAs)

*Sociedad: - Dos compañias ABANDONAN la ciudad: "Oleada de vandalismo y ROBOS en las motos de alquiler" en Madrid. MENAs?

Una noche con los menas de Hortaleza: fugas, adicción al pegamento y sueños frustrados


Menas del centro de Hortaleza en Madrid: reyertas, robos, persecuciones policiales y detenciones

Grupos de menas impulsan la subida del 200% de los atracos en el centro

Noticia: - Vecinos en twiter: presuntos MENAS roban y dan PALIZA a anciano y a su cuidador en Madrid y VIDEO "Arde Lavapies":heroina, peleas, robos

Inmigración: - Actualizacion 12/2: Diarios se hacen eco de la violencia de presuntos MENAS en Lavapies.Video de algarada MENA, "Barrio ATERRORIZADO"


Inmigración: - "Banda de menores ATERRORIZA Fuenlabrada". Posibles MENAS ?.Magrebies detenidos.

Mad Max: - VIDEO Y ACTUALIZACION 7/11: PELEA BANDAS en centro de MENAS. MENAS ultra violentos "ARMADOS con barras, CUCHILLOS, botellas." en Madrid.

Mad Max: - MENAS en MADRID: ventanas arrancadas, amenazas, agresiones, robos entre menas.

Madrid (Hortaleza) 15/7/19: “la banda del disolvente” (MENAS),"atemorizan a los vecinos,“solo piensan en robarnos y atacarnos”,"atracos", "cuchillos"

Panico en lavapies (Madrid):MENAS a machetazos,narcopisos,barrios sin Ley.VOX y los medios denuncian

MENAS en Madrid piden su paga:robos,golpes,policia desbordada en Casa*[/B]


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (28 Ago 2020)

505 nutris lleva esto ya...


----------



## INE (18 Sep 2020)

Subimos un hilo mítico de candente actualidad.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Sep 2020)

Contribuyo al upeo, debería tener chincheta y estar en un subforo más serio.


----------



## allan smithee (26 Sep 2020)

@Visilleras, espabila, que el condón te come la tostada


----------



## klingsor (26 Sep 2020)

Siempre existe una vía.

El Udanés.

Las hace mojar la felpa la braga beige.

In un principio, ten miran como mal. "Quien es este Paisano? Y qué colonia usa?"

"Aparenta, Charos, que usa Aqua di Parma. Peligro hay."

"Se la regalé a mi Marido, con el que duermo..."

"Pero tu marido pesa 60 kilos. klingsor, o así lo llaman, pesa 120! Y lleva 3 botones de la camisa desabrochados!!! Estamos indefensas!!! Quien lo hubiera entre muslos, al animal y búfalo!!!"

"Me han dicho, que come 3 pinchos seguidos. Se le debe cocinar."

...

"Buenas."
"Buenas tardes"
"Muy buenas que estais."

Y así, se hipnotiza a la serpiente.

K.


----------



## NATE HIGGERS (26 Sep 2020)

En los proximos años y decadas las nuevas generaciones vendran periodicamente a venerar este hilo, como aquel que va a El prado a ver el Guernica.


----------



## Visilleras (26 Sep 2020)

allan smithee dijo:


> @Visilleras, espabila, que el condón te come la tostada



No hay tostada que comer
Charo es OpenSource

No me preocupa UTBH, querido @allan smithee ... me preocupan más bien éstas, que están llegando a unos niveles de "charidad" tan altos que ya resultan imparodiables 
Al lorito con el esperpento
Pikara Magazine "Zea Mays canta a las ‘Charos’ en nuestro sofá"


----------



## allan smithee (26 Sep 2020)

Visilleras dijo:


> No hay tostada que comer
> Charo es OpenSource



Así nació el cristianismo. Nosotros fuimos los apóstoles y ahora tu Palabra resuena en boca de los catecúmenos de la charología. Te alabamos, Visilleras. Amén


----------



## Visilleras (26 Sep 2020)

allan smithee dijo:


> Así nació el cristianismo. Nosotros fuimos los apóstoles y ahora tu Palabra resuena en boca de los catecúmenos de la charología. Te alabamos, Visilleras. Amén



Aquí el único Pastor que hay es @tochovista 
Yo soy un mindundi


----------



## allan smithee (26 Sep 2020)

Visilleras dijo:


> Aquí el único Pastor que hay es @tochovista
> Yo soy un mindundi



Tochovista es Juan el Bautista, pero usted es Jesús.


----------



## torrefacto (27 Sep 2020)

Vengo a este hilo expresamente por el vídeo de UTBH, alabado sea visilleras.

sentado esta a la derecha de tochovista


----------



## невежда (27 Sep 2020)

Visilleras dijo:


> Excelso aporte, hamijo.
> 
> Has de compartir tu palabra, oh shurmano!!
> 
> ...



Visilleras supongo que has visto el vídeo de TBH


----------



## klingsor (27 Sep 2020)

Gran Gloria a dotor @Visilleras , escribiente y bardo de burbuja.info.

Es Ley que lo sea.

K.


----------



## César Borgia (27 Sep 2020)

@Visilleras , Pedro J te quiere quitar el sillón de la RAE, dice que lo de Charo viene de forocoches:


*Charo*: Insulto que la derecha emplea para definir a las mujeres de mediana edad con ideas progresistas. Nació en Forocoches, donde un usuario explicó que se lo llamaba a "una mujer soltera/divorciada de más de 20 o 35 años, generalmente sin hijos, que se caracteriza por estar siempre amargada, vivir sola". Esa descripción se amplió después en Twitter a las mujeres feministas y socialistas o de Podemos

De 'Charo' a 'señoro': descubre qué significan estos insultos de 'fachas' y 'progres' en este glosario


----------



## uno_de_tantos (28 Sep 2020)

No es de extrañar. Los estudios en una charo son como la ropa de un gitano camello/chabolista vestido para una boda. Realza y da esplendor, pero dentro sigue el mismo delincuente chandalero.

Una charo profesora, es como un pirómano trabajando de bombero, disfruta de la mayor de las felicidades. Por un lado encuentra el púlpito ideal, lleno de feligreses a su disposición, pero a diferencia de estos, sus alumnos no pueden cambiar de parroquia. Por si fuera poco esa situación de superioridad, las notas encauzan debidamente cualquier intento de réplica.

Por otro lado, los títulos todo lo esconden. Una charo puede repetir como un loro (número 1 de la lista de los animales más inteligentes) 

Los 5 animales más inteligentes del mundo y el MUY SORPRENDENTE quinto lugar (avanza 37 puestos en solo una década).


todos los conocimientos memorizados, y eso dar pie a pensar que ha razonado lo que dice, un gran error, solo cacarea conocimientos ajenos.

Además utiliza la posición en que se encuentra para meter spoilers de sus cantinfleos políticos

Yo también tuve una charo profesora, le contesté solo una vez, y en plan defensivo. "Disfruté" todo el año de su odio. La paradoja es que por la cuenta que me traía, me comporte como un adulto, siendo un crío, y ella como una cría, siendo una adulta.


----------



## SPQR (29 Sep 2020)

allan smithee dijo:


> @Visilleras, espabila, que el condón te come la tostada



Hay que reconocerle a UTBH que se haya documentado (bien) y reconozca a nuestro bienhamado @Visilleras como el padre de la Charocriatura.

Te vas a hacer famoso, Visi.


----------



## SPQR (29 Sep 2020)

interesting dijo:


> La concejala de igualdad de género (sic) se va con sus charoamigas a Berlín con *TU* dinero y te lo cuenta:
> 
> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Cito el post para rescatar el Charovidrio, que merece la pena.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Sep 2020)

y el hilo sin Chincheta.... caguen dios calvopez... caguen dios!.


----------



## Ponix (29 Sep 2020)

Vamooooo


----------



## Azrael_II (30 Sep 2020)

Visilleras dijo:


> Visto el "éxito" que ha tenido un post que puse en este hilo, y que algún forero me ha pedido (por mensaje privado) que abra un hilo sobre este tema, he decidido compartir con ustedes un concepto burbujil y típicamente hispano que seguranente ustedes ya conocen. *"Las Charos"*.
> 
> _Esas tipas de 40 años en adelante, tintes caoba, voz cazallera, y chapas propalestinas y del "No a la Guerra".
> 
> ...



Eres leyenda


----------



## Visilleras (12 Oct 2020)

César Borgia dijo:


> @Visilleras , Pedro J te quiere quitar el sillón de la RAE, dice que lo de Charo viene de forocoches:
> 
> 
> *Charo*: Insulto que la derecha emplea para definir a las mujeres de mediana edad con ideas progresistas. Nació en Forocoches, donde un usuario explicó que se lo llamaba a "una mujer soltera/divorciada de más de 20 o 35 años, generalmente sin hijos, que se caracteriza por estar siempre amargada, vivir sola". Esa descripción se amplió después en Twitter a las mujeres feministas y socialistas o de Podemos
> ...



Siguen sin enterarse de nada.
Han pasado casi diez años, y ni el Pedro J. sabe usar Google como es debido.


En fin...


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (8 Nov 2020)

Joder, parece un chiste:

Galería de fotos en la Feria del Libro de Salamanca


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Nov 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Joder, parece un chiste:
> 
> Galería de fotos en la Feria del Libro de Salamanca




ideputas .. me parto !.


----------



## Lego. (5 Feb 2021)

Citado hoy en VP nada menos que por Riestra.



Previsiones económicas: entre la pandemia y la burbuja

@Visilleras a la RAE!!


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (8 Mar 2021)

Aprovecho una fecha tan señalada por el charismo como hoy para subir este hilo. Esta habil disección del alma de estos seres referentes de la decadente distopía que padecemos no puede caer en el olvido.


----------



## El Tio Calambres (8 Mar 2021)

El hilo del tortillas que confiesa que lleva 15 años follando culos y que en menos de una semana ha conseguido 32 pages deja en un juego de párvulos a este hilo vintage y anacrónico con una década de existencia.

Se siente. Un nuevo paradigma moral se cierne sobre la Guarde.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 May 2021)

Uno de los mejores hilos de toda burbuja


----------



## Visilleras (5 Jun 2021)

Pero qué es esta maravilla?


----------



## aspid (6 Jun 2021)

UP


----------



## Svl (6 Ago 2021)

El concepto Charo llega a la academia.


----------



## Brigit (7 Ago 2021)

Svl dijo:


> El concepto Charo llega a la academia.



El aleteo de una mariposa, jeje.
Lo de Charonia la verdad es que no me suena de nada.


----------



## Kremlink (7 Ago 2021)

невежда dijo:


> Visilleras supongo que has visto el vídeo de TBH



Son las que han condenado occidente entero...ellas, y sus pajes


----------



## Svl (8 Ago 2021)




----------



## Picatoste Guindilloso (10 Ago 2021)

Up


----------



## INE (22 Sep 2021)

Subo hilo mítico de forero mitiquérrimo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (23 Sep 2021)

Yo estoy infiltrado en un grupo de Charos, a veces me caen hasta relativamente bien, porque son Charos no pueden hacer nada para ser de otra manera, me aceptan en su grupo.

El otro día le expliqué que hay gente malvada en foros que ha inventado el término Charo, me reía por dentro con la troleada...

Y si, son de Podemos, del PSOE y una de Izquierda Hundida, son muy simples, se lo que hay que decir y lo que no, son todas infollables menos la más joven, que tiene un viaje, les encanta hablar de papeles y cursillos...

Hasta me han citado un libro feminazi de algo de cavernícolas del que parezco simpático paradigma masculino, no me ofendo, les he dicho que Atapuerca está a 15 kilómetros y suelo pasar por ahí...


----------



## cucerulo (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Visilleras (19 Oct 2021)

Dice el forero @unoquepasa que se han cumplido ya 10 años de este hilo






Se cumplen diez años de un hito en Burbuja: el 20/10/2011 Visilleras compartió con nosotros el término "Charo".


Mañana día 20 de Octubre de 2021 se cumplen diez años de esta respuesta y posterior tema con los que @Visilleras difundió el término "Charo" en este foro: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/educacion-para-la-ciudadania.257944/post-5157561...




www.burbuja.info





He tenido que entrar a verlo porque no me acordaba.

Sic semper charos


----------



## Azrael_II (20 Oct 2021)

Visilleras dijo:


> Visto el "éxito" que ha tenido un post que puse en este hilo, y que algún forero me ha pedido (por mensaje privado) que abra un hilo sobre este tema, he decidido compartir con ustedes un concepto burbujil y típicamente hispano que seguranente ustedes ya conocen. *"Las Charos"*.
> 
> _Esas tipas de 40 años en adelante, tintes caoba, voz cazallera, y chapas propalestinas y del "No a la Guerra".
> 
> ...



Arriba


----------



## NIKK (20 Oct 2021)

¿Uno de los requisitos para denominarse charo es que debe ser funcivaga?


----------



## ELVR (20 Oct 2021)

cucerulo dijo:


>



Tuits borrados ¿Qué decían?


----------



## Vctrlnz (20 Oct 2021)

Pillo sitio, estaría bien una actualización y cambiar algunos términos.
Que aparezcan Vox, podemos, iglesias, Irene Montero etc


----------



## Vctrlnz (20 Oct 2021)

NIKK dijo:


> ¿Uno de los requisitos para denominarse charo es que debe ser funcivaga?



Sin duda, es un plus


----------



## JoTaladro (20 Oct 2021)

Vengo de un hilo en forocoches donde le mencionaban a ustec @Visilleras

https://m.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8814913


----------



## cucerulo (20 Oct 2021)

ELVR dijo:


> Tuits borrados ¿Qué decían?



Era una chica contando los buenos ratos que había pasado en Burbuja, mencionaba este hilo, a Visilleras y a algún forero histórico más. Una pena que lo haya borrado.


----------



## comprador de afecto (20 Oct 2021)

Existen también dos clases de charos:
A) la que tiene cierto nivel cultural o intelectual
B) la paleta de barrio, más fea que las anteriores y con ganas de joder la vida sentimental del tío que por algún motivo les caiga mal.


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Oct 2021)

Hilo visionario. Mis dies

Brutal
" _Las charos son destructoras de mundos. Las enemigas de la lógica. Asesinas de la verdad, y de la paz._ "


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (22 Oct 2021)

Estaba buscando el hilo adecuado. 
Mi humilde aportación:

LA ESCALA DE CHAROFORT


```
Nivel Db - Castellano - Inglés      -  Condiciones de la conversacion                                                         - Condiciones de la Charo
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0    0-5   Calma      - Calm           La Charo esta callada.                                                                 - Ensimismada
1     5    Morriña    - Homesickness   La Charo arquea un ojo levantando la mirada                                            - Alertada todavia tranquila
2    5-15  Molestia   - Annoy          La Charo se levanta de su silla sosteniendo la mirada                                  - Alertada modo preventivo
3   15-35  Obligacion - Obligation     "Digame"                              - congelacion gestual                            - Inquisitorial
4   35-45  Evasion    - Evasion        "¿Que le sucede?"                     - congelacion agravada                           - Inquisitorial diligente
5   45-50  Discusion  - Discussion     "Le han informado mal"                - sutil acompañamieno gestual                    - Aclaratoria diligente
6   50-55  Negacion   - Negation       "Perdone, que le corrija"             - evidente acompañamiento gestual                - Aclaratoria defensiva
7   55-60  Tension    - Tension        "Oiga, está usted muy equivocado"     - Bufidos, pequeños tics                         - Disquisición tensa
8   60-65  Odio       - Hate           "Me está usted faltando, se lo aviso" - dificultades para mantener el dialogo          - Disquisición cohercitiva
9   65-70  Charo      - Karen          "Esto es asi y puuunto"  - Dificultades locomotrices para controlar extremidades       - Disquisición terminal
10  70-75  Histeria   - Hysteria       "Perdonaaaaa????!!!"     - Ojos fuera de orbitas, hiperventilación                     - Histerica explosiva
11  75-80  Amenaza    - Menace         "Te vas a enterar, desgraciado con quien crees que hablas!!! - Temblores generalizados - Histerica terminal
12  20-25  Viogen     - You´re Fucked  Cierra la ventanilla y llama a la policia  - Subita y total recuperacion locomotriz    - Legalmente represiva
```


----------



## Covaleda (22 Oct 2021)

Up.

Este hilo debería ser declarado de Utilidad Pública.


----------



## Alberto352 (24 Oct 2021)

Tema histórico dicen por 2021


----------



## Suprimo (24 Oct 2021)

Covaleda dijo:


> Up.
> 
> Este hilo debería ser declarado de Utilidad Pública.



Y puuuuuuuuuuuuuunto


----------



## Visilleras (7 Nov 2021)

2021


----------



## Pancetorri (7 Nov 2021)

Aunque nos sirva para manejarnos con la realidad, toda generalización es una falacia. La personalidad de un ser humano es infinitamente compleja y no puede ser reducida a un estereotipo. Por tanto este hilo y sus derivadas ideológicas son un fraude de ley lingüística y semántica.


----------



## Visilleras (12 Nov 2021)

hastaloswebs2012 dijo:


> Estaba buscando el hilo adecuado.
> Mi humilde aportación:
> 
> LA ESCALA DE CHAROFORT
> ...




Pero esto.... esto es una maravilla!!


----------



## LetalFantasy (27 Nov 2021)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Joder, en esta tiene aún más cara de "sacadme de aquííííí!!":



La charo sucialista tutancamon de la izquierda es la follavacuna$ que se fue del debate con los médicos por la verdad llevándose al otro perrito faldero.


----------



## Svl (28 Nov 2021)

@Visilleras colaboras con extremo centro?


----------



## Visilleras (29 Nov 2021)

Svl dijo:


> @Visilleras colaboras con extremo centro?



No, no colaboro con nadie


----------



## Ponix (13 Dic 2021)

Charocracia


----------



## kenny220 (21 Dic 2021)

Charo lleva ya 3 antígenos esta, semana. Y los que le quedan.


----------



## Ratona001 (30 Ene 2022)

Que es una visillera?


----------



## Christine Lagarde (31 Ene 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Que es una visillera?



Chafardera, cotilla. La típica vecina que abre el visillo para mirar.


----------



## Ratona001 (31 Ene 2022)

Christine Lagarde dijo:


> Chafardera, cotilla. La típica vecina que abre el visillo para mirar.



Es que decian algo de obsesion por las cortinas. No zorra. Nunca he visto algo asi

.


----------



## Effetá (31 Ene 2022)

Creo que visillera es la parte femenina de la pareja . Sea cual sea la perspectiva económica de futuro impondría un afán, un impulso que llevaba a ambos a embarcarse en una aventura hipotecaria. Claro está, para disponer de un piso o adosado o chalet, siempre de mayor precio que el que pueden permitirse. Con la lógica intención de satisfacer una necesidad de decorar, de dar rienda suelta a pretensiones cursis. E intentar alcanzar, al menos, los resultados conseguidos por amigas y conocidas. Algo así.
Al menos es lo que me parecía a mí que querían decir cuando empecé a leer Burbuja, tras estallar la ídem.


----------



## snafu (1 Feb 2022)

> Ratona001 said:
> Que es una visillera?





Christine Lagarde dijo:


> Chafardera, cotilla. La típica vecina que abre el visillo para mirar.



Eso sería vieja del visillo, o viejalvisillo, personaje bien retratado por José Mota. Más bien, como dice @Effetá, la que te da la brasa para renovar visillos, cortinas, "estores" como los de su cuñada, o la "amiga" recién cipotecada que ha aprovechado la cipoteca para redecorar la casa. En diminutivo más o menos cariñoso, visi. Ser permanentente insatisfecho, motor del capitalismo, objetivo de los publicistas, perdición de Adán. Al no recibir adecuada fockación y tener demasiado tiempo libre en los régimenes que viven bajo la Charia, primero busca cambiar visillos, típicamente llevándote al Ikea a gastar, y luego, sin tratamiento, deviene fácilmente en Charo,pasando en el proceso de charificación y enmuramiento de protocharo o precharo a Charo y sus variantes y subespecies, ejemplos: charo pelofrito, charo sociata, pepera, capillita, bildutarra, indepe, follaperros/gatos, covidiota, "despierta" ... La charo plenamente desarrollada está casada con el estao, como antaño las monjas con Dios, y de él obtiene sus recursos e instrucciones conductuales, aunque a veces conserve uno o más manginazos vestigialmente.


----------



## Carlos Jose Lopez (1 Feb 2022)

Hombre, la visillera era la companera natural del pepito.
El pepito (pasa-pisero) se metia en deudas impagables para pagar el piso, y la visillera era una especie de Medusa que atraia hacia si y a la destruccion a su pepito. La visillera tenia la obsesion del pisito, y de poner visillos y demas cursiladas en su reino de ensueno.


----------



## Visilleras (24 May 2022)

Deportes - Ya ha comenzado la "Charos Champions League" (Hilo de seguimiento)


No, yo no tengo nada que ver con esto Pero esta iniciativa tiene desde ya el "Visilleras Seal Of Approval" 100% oficial y genuino... ¡y puuntooo! La verdad es que me han alegrado la tarde meparto: EDITO: ¡Ya han empezado los encuentros!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ortega Will Smith (26 May 2022)

También las que friegan con vinagre


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (17 Jun 2022)

Jojojojo, y ahora, internacional


----------



## InmortanJoe (14 Nov 2022)

Joder, acabo de descubrir que la definición de Charo y sus derivados charía y charocracia aparecen en la Wikipedia:






Charo (término) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Esto es meta burbuja, hemos trascendido los límites de la doritocueva de nuestra realidad.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (14 Nov 2022)

InmortanJoe dijo:


> Joder, acabo de descubrir que la definición de Charo y sus derivados charía y charocracia aparecen en la Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero omiten el merito de Maese @Visilleras y el significado primigenio contenido en el diccionario de esta Santa Casa.





El Gran diccionario burbujista, nueva edición


Desde mi cátedra en la RAE os regalo este glosario de términos y neologismos burbujistas, continuando jilos de temática shemalear: EN PERPETUAS OBRAS A-E: ADOBADO: chalete que combina todos los defectos del bloque de pisos y la casa aislada. Sueño de todo pepito/visillera. ÁFRICA: el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cicciolino (14 Nov 2022)

Charito caga hilito in vitro por el pito y se cree teóloga un ratito.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (16 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Visto el "éxito" que ha tenido un post que puse en este hilo, y que algún forero me ha pedido (por mensaje privado) que abra un hilo sobre este tema, he decidido compartir con ustedes un concepto burbujil y típicamente hispano que seguranente ustedes ya conocen. *"Las Charos"*.
> 
> _Esas tipas de 40 años en adelante, tintes caoba, voz cazallera, y chapas propalestinas y del "No a la Guerra".
> 
> ...



las charos dominan la administración desde el nivel mas bajo, sanidad, justicia, dominan todo y son intocables
te pueden putear lo que les de la gana y nadie se mete con una charo


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (23 Nov 2022)

Las charos me recuerdan a una actriz de Hollywood que trabaja en un restaurante o tienda y lo compagina con los primeros papeles que le van saliendo. Pero las charos no compaginan su trabajo sino su ego.

Las charos no son responsables de su trabajo sino de su ego. No se toman en serio su trabajo y luego quieren destacar en alguna modalidad artística (pintura, libros u otra). Vamos que quieren destacar porque su trabajo les da igual. Se creen actrices de Hollywood porque se montan su película, pero no se sienten profesionales cuando trabajan en la Administración.

Es el concepto de ego guay ya que no les interesa ir de profe guay para molar en su trabajo. Mi trabajo no me gusta pero me voy a hacer famosa como Lorca. En vez de coger aire libre, cogen ego libre. Son auténticas pasotas en su trabajo. 

Me imagino a María Jesús Montero diciéndole a su círculo íntimo que iba a ser Ministra. En fin.


----------



## Visilleras (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Me_opongo (23 Dic 2022)

Tema mítico!.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (23 Dic 2022)

Esto tira a serie. 

Mañana, discurso de la charo y del Rey. Por cierto, el discurso de la Guerra Civil es el resto del año.


----------



## Mabuse (24 Dic 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Creo que visillera es la parte femenina de la pareja . Sea cual sea la perspectiva económica de futuro impondría un afán, un impulso que llevaba a ambos a embarcarse en una aventura hipotecaria. Claro está, para disponer de un piso o adosado o chalet, siempre de mayor precio que el que pueden permitirse. Con la lógica intención de satisfacer una necesidad de decorar, de dar rienda suelta a pretensiones cursis. E intentar alcanzar, al menos, los resultados conseguidos por amigas y conocidas. Algo así.
> Al menos es lo que me parecía a mí que querían decir cuando empecé a leer Burbuja, tras estallar la ídem.



La visillera es la cruz del pisitófilo creditófago, la cara es la cipoteca y el pisitófilo es la mala moneda.


----------



## Miss Andorra (24 Dic 2022)

Le he explicado el concepto a mi marido de Francia y lo adora, ya lo usamos en nuestras conversaciones. Cuando nos casamos vio el ejemplo mismo de la definicion en la notaria : pelo castano claro artificial, gafas, 40 tacos mal llevados, pero no era antipatica.


----------



## elena francis (24 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


>



Venía a poner la noticia del ABC. 









Así anima Belarra a conciliar: «Charo está un poquito hasta el coño de hacerlo todo en la cena de Nochebuena»


La ministra se vale de la polémica para difundir en Twitter un vídeo del ministerio de Igualdad, de Irene Montero, que reclama la «corresponsabilidad» en Navidad



www.abc.es


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (24 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


>



Lo iba a poner ayer.


----------



## hartman4 (24 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Venía a poner la noticia del ABC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



buen vocabulario para una ministra.
nivelazo.


----------



## Zbigniew (24 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


>



Joder brutalisimo, lo que tiene no tener TV.Esto es en lo que se gastan nuestro dinero..ya veo lo bien que viven estas putas.


----------



## Gerión (24 Dic 2022)

Lo cual nos da un desfase de exactamente once añazos entre el surgimiento de ideas en este foro y su asimilación por el Gobierno. Para que luego digan que este espacio no es creativo o se reduce a una pocilga sin interés.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Dic 2022)

El anuncio atribuye cualidades de ama de casa a una "charo" (que ya me dirás qué tiene que ver una cosa con la otra) no por mero diseño propagandístico para llegar a más potenciales votantes, sino porque las charos y protocharos de turno (la fauna de la administración) quieren que se las distance del término, el cual les apunta frontalmente a ellas, que a duras penas saben freír un huevo, no a las amas de casa. En su interior late la misma pulsión patriarcal, biológica, que lleva ahí desde que, en el espejo o en una foto, les molestó la primera arruga: la pérdida de su único importante valor como seres humanos (a sus ojos), la indiferencia masculina.


----------



## Svl (24 Dic 2022)

Gerión dijo:


> Lo cual nos da un desfase de exactamente once añazos entre el surgimiento de ideas en este foro y su asimilación por el Gobierno. Para que luego digan que este espacio no es creativo o se reduce a una pocilga sin interés.



Todo el lenguaje que catapultó a Podemos (La casta, los de arriba y los de abajo, etc) salió de aquí.


----------



## Svl (25 Dic 2022)

La canción


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (25 Dic 2022)

BEGOÑA GERPE busca al creador de 'CHARO'.


Dejo aquí esto. Sé que se acuñó en burbuja, pero no los autores. Ella una de las pocas personas que sigo en temática de 'opinión'. Tanto por su perspectiva de abogada como por sus reflexiones personales.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## midelburgo (25 Dic 2022)

Hay que definir el nuevo conceto de la charosfera.


----------



## Lego. (25 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


>



¿Pretenden que una Charo es una mujer sometida a un marido vago? JA! ¡Si es casi exacamente lo contrario!

A las Charos les jode que cuaje el término "Charo" para definirlas, y este anuncio de mierda para mi es la confirmación de cómo les escuece. Por eso lo quieren tergiversar aprovechando que dominan la tele y los massmierdas.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (25 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Visto el "éxito" que ha tenido un post que puse en este hilo, y que algún forero me ha pedido (por mensaje privado) que abra un hilo sobre este tema, he decidido compartir con ustedes un concepto burbujil y típicamente hispano que seguranente ustedes ya conocen. *"Las Charos"*.
> 
> _Esas tipas de 40 años en adelante, tintes caoba, voz cazallera, y chapas propalestinas y del "No a la Guerra".
> 
> ...



Brillante.


----------



## Roberto Malone (27 Dic 2022)

Va más allá.

El término Charo ya se ha establecido como un lexema popular.

Charo*cop*

Charo*calipsis*

Charo*cracia*

Etc.

Solo falta que la RAE admita la nueva palabra.

Esto es lo que sale actualmente al introducir 'Charo': _


https://dle.rae.es/Charo



Aviso: La palabra *Charo* no está en el Diccionario. Las entradas que se muestran a continuación podrían estar relacionadas: _


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Dic 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Va más allá.
> 
> El término Charo ya se ha establecido como un lexema popular.
> 
> ...



*CHARO: *ente mujeroide matriarcal predominante en la Administración Pública, regido por la CHARIA (véase), y caracterizado por su incompetencia supina, prepotencia, sectarismo, malos modos, voz cazallera, y cabellos de colores extravagantes. 






El Gran diccionario burbujista, nueva edición


Desde mi cátedra en la RAE os regalo este glosario de términos y neologismos burbujistas, continuando jilos de temática shemalear: EN PERPETUAS OBRAS A-E: ADOBADO: chalete que combina todos los defectos del bloque de pisos y la casa aislada. Sueño de todo pepito/visillera. ÁFRICA: el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Visilleras (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Visilleras (30 Dic 2022)

ChatGPT


A conversational AI system that listens, learns, and challenges



chat.openai.com


----------

